# So. Cal Saturday October 18th. Meet



## michaelsil1

James was too afraid to post a date so I will throw one out Saturday October 18th.


BBQ potluck at the park where we last met:

http://www.eventective.com/provider/map.aspx?num=172198


Is there any interest?


----------



## James Bang

*Re: So. Cal Saturday November 15th. Meet*

don't you mean Oct 18th???

I wasn't afraid... I was about to do that today after I decided on how to set everything up and come up with some sort of signin/up sheet on who would bring what to contribute to this feast/meet.

SQ MEAT!?


----------



## michaelsil1

*Re: So. Cal Saturday November 15th. Meet*



James Bang said:


> don't you mean Oct 18th???
> 
> I wasn't afraid... I was about to do that today after I decided on how to set everything up and come up with some sort of signin/up sheet on who would bring what to contribute to this feast/meet.
> 
> SQ MEAT!?


I was thinking people needed more advance notice, that's why I threw out Nov. 15


----------



## James Bang

*Re: So. Cal Saturday November 15th. Meet*

I think 3 weeks is more than enough time. I mean, us regulars come out on the daily and we're all practically ready... since the last meet. 

I have some new midranges I'd like to share already


----------



## michaelsil1

*Re: So. Cal Saturday November 15th. Meet*



James Bang said:


> I think 3 weeks is more than enough time. I mean, us regulars come out on the daily and we're all practically ready... since the last meet.
> 
> I have some new midranges I'd like to share already


Change the date I'm open.


----------



## James Bang

*Re: So. Cal Saturday November 15th. Meet*

I assume it's too late for you to change the title? Maybe a mod can help us with that...

okay for me to PM a mod for date change??


----------



## veloze

*Re: So. Cal Saturday November 15th. Meet*

Let's have a definite date. I think in Nov.15 is kind of far down & close to Thanksgiving; besides it might be cold as well. We might still have 80 degrees weather in Oct.  

I'm open BTW, so count me in.


----------



## michaelsil1

*Re: So. Cal Saturday November 15th. Meet*



veloze said:


> Let's have a definite date. I think in Nov.15 is kind of far down & close to Thanksgiving; besides it might be cold as well. We might still have 80 degrees weather in Oct.


I like cold.

James,

Just post a new thread and we'll ignore this one.


----------



## fredridge

let's not wait too late....already raining here today


----------



## James Bang

*Re: So. Cal Saturday November 15th. Meet*



michaelsil1 said:


> I like cold.
> 
> James,
> 
> Just post a new thread and we'll ignore this one.


change OP Michael, to reflect Oct 18th 


*Thanks Chad*

Korean marinaded shortribs anyone?

I'll try to come up with a little sheet format to list who'll bring what and people can copy&paste to add their names and items.


----------



## fredridge

*Re: So. Cal Saturday November 15th. Meet*

*Yes, YES, YESSSS*

I was in korea Town on Friday and they were having a street fair...smelled so, so good..... no cash and didn't have time to stay too long. 

Let me know what to bring or how much to pitch in for the ribs



James Bang said:


> Korean marinaded shortribs anyone?


----------



## michaelsil1

*Re: So. Cal Saturday November 15th. Meet*



James Bang said:


> change OP Michael, to reflect Oct 18th
> 
> 
> *Thanks Chad*
> 
> Korean marinaded shortribs anyone?
> 
> I'll try to come up with a little sheet format to list who'll bring what and people can copy&paste to add their names and items.


I already changed it. 

Korean Marinated Short Ribs.   


Thanks Chad


----------



## James Bang

Okay, here's a little simple list for those who would like to contribute to list what they'd like to bring. I know some of you know of some type of food you know people must try, or a place that makes a certain food dish the best
















Post/add to the list if I'm missing something.


*Food: * James Bang (Korean short ribs 5lbs?) _____________ _____________ ___________ ___________ ____________ ____________ ___________ ____________


*Utensils *(napkins, plates, forks, cups, etc): __________ ____________ ____________ ___________ ___________ ___________ ___________ ___________


*Snacks* (chips, dip, etc): __________ _____________ ___________ ____________


*Refreshments*: ___________ __________ __________ __________ __________


*Other* (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc): __________ __________ _________ __________


----------



## michaelsil1

James,

I don't think five pounds is enough; I'll help with the cost if needed.


----------



## James Bang

As long as others bring more/different types of food to grill, then we wouldn't need so much ribs. I want to see what gets listed before I change how much I buy. I'm sure I'll need more, but I'll wait before I edit.


----------



## circa40

I probably could make it. Just LMK what you guys want me to bring.


----------



## veloze

I need to know more-less how many people are planning to attend? I could bring either carne asada or chicken ready to grill. 

BTW, who's bringing the BBQ grill? Gas or charcoal? Who's going to be the master chef?


----------



## James Bang

The Park already has benches a grills. I'm guess we'll have to call in and reserve that table/spot.


----------



## veloze

James Bang said:


> The Park already has benches a grills. I'm guess we'll have to call in and reserve that table/spot.


Personally, I will stay away from public grills b/c of their unhealthy condition. They are not very clean and the risk of one of us getting sick. Never seen anyone clean them. 

If I had a small gas grill, I would bring it. The one I have is huge & weights 150 lbs or more. 

Definately, you need to call the city park & rec. to reserve a spot.


----------



## James Bang

I'll see what I can about a grill. I can possibly borrow one and toss in some huge contractor trash bags I just bought.


----------



## James Bang

circa40 said:


> I probably could make it. Just LMK what you guys want me to bring.


charcoal?

and your sexy car


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> Personally, I will stay away from public grills b/c of their unhealthy condition. They are not very clean and the risk of one of us getting sick. Never seen anyone clean them.
> 
> If I had a small gas grill, I would bring it. The one I have is huge & weights 150 lbs or more.
> 
> Definately, you need to call the city park & rec. to reserve a spot.


All you need to do to clean a grill is put a lot of fire on it; this will kill any possibility of getting sick from bacteria.


----------



## veloze

michaelsil1 said:


> All you need to do to clean a grill is put a lot of fire on it; this will kill any possibility of getting sick from bacteria.


I guess, I'll bring PEPTO-BISMOL too.


----------



## circa40

James Bang said:


> charcoal?
> 
> *and my sexy self*


corrected....j/k

I'll need to know how many people are going so I can buy enough charcoal


----------



## donpisto

I think I'll be able to make it. If I do, I'll bring some some delicious Armenian/Mediterranean desserts


----------



## fredridge

don't they have something like Baklava? I remember having something like that



donpisto said:


> I think I'll be able to make it. If I do, I'll bring some some delicious Armenian/Mediterranean desserts


----------



## James Bang

If you guys can please copy & paste what I posted above so we can better keep track on who will bring what.


----------



## donpisto

fredridge said:


> don't they have something like Baklava? I remember having something like that


Yep, that's one thing. They also have something called cheese boreg, it's cheese inside some of bread or something, different ways to make it. Super delicious.


----------



## donpisto

James Bang said:


> If you guys can please copy & paste what I posted above so we can better keep track on who will bring what.


Just for you:

*Food:* donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods)


----------



## veloze

James: Also, let's start a list of whos' attending, just to get an idea of how many people are coming. Are family members invited? 


*Food:* James Bang (Korean short ribs 5lbs?); veloze (Jose) carne asada, tortillas & salsa; _____________ ___________ ___________ ____________ ____________ ___________ ____________


*Utensils* (napkins, plates, forks, cups, etc): __________ ____________ ____________ ___________ ___________ ___________ ___________ ___________


*Snacks* (chips, dip, etc): __________ _____________ ___________ ____________


*Refreshments:* ___________ __________ __________ __________ __________


*Other* (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc): __________ __________ _________ __________


----------



## circa40

Food: James Bang (Korean short ribs 5lbs?) _____________ _____________ ___________ ___________ ____________ ____________ ___________ ____________


Utensils (napkins, plates, forks, cups, etc): __________ ____________ ____________ ___________ ___________ ___________ ___________ ___________


Snacks (chips, dip, etc): __________ _____________ ___________ ____________


Refreshments: ___________ __________ __________ __________ __________


Other (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc): _Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice___________ __________ _________ __________



*Some one needs to bring a cooler, maybe 2 depending how many people attend. LMK if I need to bring anything else*


----------



## James Bang

Food: *James Bang *(Korean short ribs 5lbs?) --*Donpisto *(Armenian Desserts/finger foods) -- *veloze (Jose)* (carne asada, tortillas & salsa);__________ _____________ ___________ ___________ ____________ ____________ ___________ ____________



Utensils (napkins, plates, forks, cups, etc): __________ ____________ ____________ ___________ ___________ ___________ ___________ ___________



Snacks (chips, dip, etc): __________ _____________ ___________ ____________



Refreshments: ___________ __________ __________ __________ __________



Other (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc): *Circa40 *(Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) -- *James Bang* (small cooler) -- __________ __________ _________ __________


----------



## dual700

James Bang said:


> Food: *James Bang *(Korean short ribs 5lbs?) --*Donpisto *(Armenian Desserts/finger foods) -- *veloze (Jose)* (carne asada, tortillas & salsa);__________ _____________ ___________ ___________ ____________ ____________ ___________ ____________
> 
> 
> 
> Utensils (napkins, plates, forks, cups, etc): __________ ____________ ____________ ___________ ___________ ___________ ___________ ___________
> 
> 
> 
> Snacks (chips, dip, etc): __________ _____________ ___________ ____________
> 
> 
> 
> Refreshments: *Eng: Boooze* ___________ __________ __________ __________ __________
> 
> 
> 
> Other (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc): *Circa40 *(Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) -- *James Bang* (small cooler) -- __________ __________ _________ __________



IF anyone is willing to drive from Ktown, Please please please buy the Korean Bbq short rib from this market: 
Assi Super Inc.
3525 W 8th St 
Los Angeles, CA 90005 

(213) 388-0900

I'll split it with you + gas.
This is the MOST BESTESTEST KOREAN BBQ MEAT YOU CAN GET, PERIOD.
Trust me on this.


----------



## James Bang

I work near ktown. 

I might as well drop by that place. We can split the cost. I got the gas


----------



## fredridge

Originally Posted by James Bang View Post
Food: James Bang (Korean short ribs 5lbs?) --Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) -- veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa);__________ _____________ ___________ ___________ ____________ ____________ ___________ ____________



Utensils (napkins, plates, forks, cups, etc): _Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)_________ ____________ ____________ ___________ ___________ ___________ ___________ ___________



Snacks (chips, dip, etc): __________ _____________ ___________ ____________



Refreshments: Eng: Boooze ___________ __________ __________ __________ __________



Other (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc): Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) -- James Bang (small cooler) -- __________ __________ _________ __________


----------



## dual700

Anybody got rice? 

James, Fred, IMO from previous experience: We need to get tons of them, don't get the most $$$ ones (sliced thin and about 2" x 2") or the ones with bones, get the chunky ones, thick, size about 2" x 3", maybe 10 lbs.
They go QUICK everytime I got them. 
They cost about $4 - $6/lb, IIRC.


----------



## James Bang

dual700 said:


> Anybody got rice?
> 
> James, Fred, IMO from previous experience: We need to get tons of them, don't get the most $$$ ones (sliced thin and about 2" x 2") or the ones with bones, get the chunky ones, thick, size about 2" x 3", maybe 10 lbs.
> They go QUICK everytime I got them.
> They cost about $4 - $6/lb, IIRC.


I'll take care of it. 10lbs sounds about right. They're usually the first things gone when I have bbqs with my friends, too. 

I'm excited.

I will name this event:
*SoCal SQ MEAT*


----------



## dual700

James Bang said:


> I'll take care of it. 10lbs sounds about right. They're usually the first things gone when I have bbqs with my friends, too.
> 
> I'm excited.
> 
> I will name this event:
> *SoCal SQ MEAT*


Oh maaaan, u trying to put my friend Mr. Marv outta business??
OOOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!


----------



## fredridge

Marv has a special NorCal invite


----------



## michaelsil1

fredridge said:


> Marv has a special NorCal invite


Fred,

Have you installed your mini horns yet?


----------



## James Bang

dual700 said:


> Oh maaaan, u trying to put my friend Mr. Marv outta business??
> OOOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!


no, no, no. This is a Cali-franchise


----------



## michaelsil1

fredridge said:


> Marv has a special NorCal invite


And his family.


----------



## fredridge

not yet..... lacking time and talent

just got my amps in, have processor, need to get some symbilink cables and then work on the install.



michaelsil1 said:


> Fred,
> 
> Have you installed your mini horns yet?


----------



## veloze

dual700 said:


> Oh maaaan, u trying to put my friend Mr. Marv outta business??
> OOOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!


Well Senor Eng, you are officially nominated to be the ambassador & MC of this SoCal meet. Let Marv know he's invited to this one. This meet has an international flavor already.


----------



## dual700

veloze said:


> Well Senor Eng, you are officially nominated to be the ambassador & MC of this SoCal meet. Let Marv know he's invited to this one. This meet has an international flavor already.


Senor, that is a mouthful...
ambASSador? Gee, thanks a lot!  I didn't do anything, just pointed to the park, rofl


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> Well Senor Eng, you are officially nominated to be the ambassador & MC of this SoCal meet. Let Marv know he's invited to this one. This meet has an international flavor already.


I second the nomination.

Oh and while you're at it please invite npdang.


----------



## Buzzman

Wow, you guys are really upping the ante with this meet. I expect to make this one as I have no travel plans at this time. Will bring my lady too if she can get away from work. Her Mini Cooper is sounding pretty good, and she is a GOURMET Chef.


----------



## James Bang

*Buzzman! * I was wondering when you'd make it to this thread. I'm really glad to hear that you expect to make it to his one. I really hope to see you there. This park is really a great place for a meet. You'd really like it. This would be a good place for kids as well, as I remember seeing a playground/sandbox.


----------



## veloze

Buzzman said:


> Wow, you guys are really upping the ante with this meet. I expect to make this one as I have no travel plans at this time. Will bring my lady too if she can get away from work. Her Mini Cooper is sounding pretty good, and she is a GOURMET Chef.


Whatzzzzap Don!! I'm glad to know you gonna be in town for the meet, we're are going to have a BLATZ!!! That's kool you're bringing your lady to the SoCal SQ Meat.  hehehe.

Unfortunately my wife cannot attend. She's organizing a bridal shower for my brother's fiancee.


----------



## Buzzman

James Bang said:


> *Buzzman! * I was wondering when you'd make it to this thread. I'm really glad to hear that you expect to make it to his one. I really hope to see you there. This park is really a great place for a meet. You'd really like it. This would be a good place for kids as well, as I remember seeing a playground/sandbox.


JAMES BANG!  Great to hear from you brother. Yeah, I am glad I found this thread. I really do expect to make this meet. Now that my speakers are all fully broken in, and I have done some more fine tuning, I am really digging my sounds. My lady even commented that this is the best she ever heard my car sound. But, I plan to make a few more adjustments before the next meet.  The park sounds terrific. My kids are in Santa Cruz, so that's not an issue for me. But, thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## donpisto

James Bang said:


> *Buzzman! * I was wondering when you'd make it to this thread. I'm really glad to hear that you expect to make it to his one. I really hope to see you there. This park is really a great place for a meet. You'd really like it. This would be a good place for kids as well, as I remember seeing a playground/sandbox.


Playground! Awesome, I'm there


----------



## michaelsil1

donpisto said:


> Playground! Awesome, I'm there


The sandbox is mine!


----------



## emrliquidlife

I'm going to make this meet. Did someone mention what the showtime is?

I'll bring whatever. 

Ed


----------



## James Bang

It would be safe to assume 10-10:30am, which when we usually start. 

reminds me, we still need to call to reserve a spot.


----------



## michaelsil1

It’s usually around 10:30 A.M.


----------



## emrliquidlife

Damn you guys start early...

Ed


----------



## michaelsil1

emrliquidlife said:


> Damn you guys start early...
> 
> Ed


And leave late.


----------



## James Bang

sometimes it ends after 5-6pm...


----------



## dual700

emrliquidlife said:


> Damn you guys start early...
> 
> Ed


You have to start early.
The park is small, parking is limited. By noon, it's usually packed.


----------



## James Bang

Parking is allowed on the street right outside the parking lot correct? I remember the shade from the trees reaching out to the street. So I think space shouldn't be a problem.

Maybe we can use BigRed's truck to scare off the other locals.


----------



## circa40

damn, I just spoke to a friend in Portland and PG is having one of their "blow out" sales on that same day. 

He said that there are going to be a lot of OS goodies...I don't know if I want to make the 12hr trip.


----------



## James Bang

you PG nutt


----------



## michaelsil1

What would you like me to bring?


----------



## James Bang

something you like and think we'd all enjoy or should try.

Or you can check the list and see what's needed. I think utensils haven't been covered yet.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> something you like and think we'd all enjoy or should try.



That would require a kitchen and I don't have one. 


I'll think of something.


----------



## James Bang

*Food: *
James Bang (Korean short ribs 5lbs?) --
Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) -- 
veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)


*Utensils *(napkins, plates, forks, cups, etc): 
Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)


*Snacks *(chips, dip, etc):


*Refreshments: *
Eng: Boooze 


*Other *(charcoal, lighter fluid, etc): 
Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) -- 
James Bang (small cooler)


----------



## circa40

Im not sure if they'll allow alcohol at the park. Someone needs to bring soda and bottled water. We could use another cooler.


----------



## dual700

I was joking, LOL


----------



## James Bang

I prefer to keep that on the list


----------



## veloze

dual700 said:


> I was joking, LOL


Hahaha!! You bunch of AA winos.  Eng did you invite Nguyen & his new wife?


----------



## michaelsil1

I have a cooler in my trunk I'll fill it with ice before I come.


----------



## dual700

veloze said:


> Hahaha!! You bunch of AA winos.  Eng did you invite Nguyen & his new wife?


I did inform that sexy guy.
Will have lunch with him next week and remind him.

So basically, each attendee will bring something, correct?
No free loaders, right? 
I am tempted to bring this awesome Filipino fried banana, but they are not cheap...
And I am dead broke with these 2 cars rebuilt. OOOOOHHHHHH!!!

Should I bring the van or the max? hhhmmmm


----------



## low

dual700 said:


> Should I bring the van or the max? hhhmmmm


i suggest you walk, kekekekke..


----------



## veloze

Hey señor Eng, I love fried bananas.  I'll split the cost with you. LMK how much mula $$$ I owe you. Have you ever tried Cuban fried bananas, they are the BOMB!!


----------



## dual700

low said:


> i suggest you walk, kekekekke..


Good suggestion, I'll do that when my cars sounds as bad as yours and my butt is as big as yours.

BBBBBBUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## James Bang

Someone jinxed me. I THINK my right front 1 output is going out on my H701!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I hope it's the amp.. again.
Damn, I've been having some major car audio bad luck lately..


----------



## dual700

James Bang said:


> Someone jinxed me. I THINK my right front 1 output is going out on my H701!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I hope it's the amp.. again.
> Damn, I've been having some major car audio bad luck lately..


Oh noes, hope it's not, James. I feel bad if I jEng-ed you


----------



## James Bang

It would suck if it is the H701. I'd rather it be the amp, since it's easier and less expensive to replace...

If it is the H701, this might be a common problem, since it's the "right" Front 1 like yours.


----------



## emrliquidlife

James Bang said:


> *Food: *
> James Bang (Korean short ribs 5lbs?) --
> Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) --
> veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)
> 
> 
> *Utensils *(napkins, plates, forks, cups, etc):
> Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)
> 
> 
> *Snacks *(chips, dip, etc):
> 
> 
> *Refreshments: *
> Eng: Boooze
> 
> 
> *Other *(charcoal, lighter fluid, etc):
> Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) --
> James Bang (small cooler)


Since I saw some Mexican food up there, hows about I bring some Guacamole and Tortilla Chips?


----------



## James Bang

emrliquidlife said:


> Since I saw some Mexican food up there, hows about I bring some Guacamole and Tortilla Chips?


sounds great. just copy, and your name and items, and paste.


----------



## michaelsil1

emrliquidlife said:


> Since I saw some Mexican food up there, hows about I bring some Guacamole and Tortilla Chips?


Home made Guacamole?


----------



## Mr Marv

veloze said:


> Well Senor Eng, you are officially nominated to be the ambassador & MC of this SoCal meet. Let Marv know he's invited to this one. This meet has an international flavor already.


Man I was gonna invite all you guys to my 50th  birthday party that weekend!


----------



## michaelsil1

Mr Marv said:


> Man I was gonna invite all you guys to my 50th  birthday party that weekend!


Marv,

Happy 50th, I hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## dual700

Mr Marv said:


> Man I was gonna invite all you guys to my 50th  birthday party that weekend!


Marvster, 50th bday should be celebrated with your family in Disneyland. 
And your brother lives in Socal too, whatcha waiting for?
Start that 09 camaro and drive down!


----------



## Mr Marv

michaelsil1 said:


> Marv,
> 
> Happy 50th, I hope all is well with you and your family.


Thanks Michael and we're all doing well!


----------



## Mr Marv

dual700 said:


> Marvster, 50th bday should be celebrated with your family in Disneyland.
> And your brother lives in Socal too, whatcha waiting for?
> Start that 09 camaro and drive down!


We were actually planning to do it in Disneyland this month but my daughter decided she would rather go there for Christmas so I'll see you guys around then!


----------



## emrliquidlife

michaelsil1 said:


> Home made Guacamole?


Hey Mang, I'm Mexican, if I brought store bought the audio gods would have me.

E


----------



## veloze

Mr Marv said:


> We were actually planning to do it in Disneyland this month but my daughter decided she would rather go there for Christmas so I'll see you guys around then!


We want Marv's famous Tri-tip!!!  WOW!! How's it feels being 50th?  We all wish you the best young guy.

Man! wouldn't be soooo kool if you could make it.  We'll put you to work...I meant do some tuning for the n00bs


----------



## emrliquidlife

Mr Marv said:


> We were actually planning to do it in Disneyland this month but my daughter decided she would rather go there for Christmas so I'll see you guys around then!


I'll look forward to meeting up with you.

E


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> WOW!! How's it feels being 50th?


Old!  


You don't want to look in my medicine cabinet.


----------



## THEDUKE

Food: 
James Bang (Korean short ribs 5lbs?) --
Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) -- 
veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)


Utensils (napkins, plates, forks, cups, etc): 
Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)


Snacks (chips, dip, etc):
TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.

Refreshments: 
Eng: Boooze 


Other (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc): 
Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) -- 
James Bang (small cooler)

This will be my first meet, but I have been in the industry for over ten years. I hope to get to listen to some great cars.


----------



## michaelsil1

How about an Apple Cheesecake? 

Or do we need something more traditional like BBQ Beans and Potato Salad.


----------



## emrliquidlife

Food: 
James Bang (Korean short ribs 5lbs?) --
Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) -- 
veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)


Utensils (napkins, plates, forks, cups, etc): 
Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)


Snacks (chips, dip, etc):
TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips

Refreshments: 
Eng: Boooze 


Other (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc): 
Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) -- 
James Bang (small cooler)


----------



## michaelsil1

Food: 
James Bang (Korean short ribs 5lbs?) --
Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) -- 
veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)


Utensils (napkins, plates, forks, cups, etc): 
Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)


Snacks (chips, dip, etc):
TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips

Refreshments: 
Eng: Boooze 
Michael: Coke, Diet Coke

Other (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc): 
Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) -- 
James Bang (small cooler)
Michael: (small cooler w/ice)


----------



## OgreDave

Dunno if I can make it yet, but if I can I'll add something to the list.

Whoever's bringing chips is SOL and gotta bring like 50 bags. Did you see them going through tortilla chips @ the Mexican restaurant in HB?


----------



## veloze

Not to hijack this thread, but is anyone going to the *BLUE ANGELS AIR SHOW* this weekend at Miramar? 

I'm going on Sat. with my family, and if one of you you guys can make it, just PM me. LMK so we can have breakfast in San Diego, and hang out at the air show. This Blue Angels air show is going to be a BLATZ!! 

For more info, click the below link:

http://www.miramarairshow.com/index.html


----------



## michaelsil1

OgreDave said:


> Dunno if I can make it yet, but if I can I'll add something to the list.
> 
> Whoever's bringing chips is SOL and gotta bring like 50 bags. Did you see them going through tortilla chips @ the Mexican restaurant in HB?


I think it's a toss up between the chips and soda to wash it all down.


----------



## BigRed

How about that salsa Michael? Made at my house?


----------



## emrliquidlife

veloze said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but is anyone going to the *BLUE ANGELS AIR SHOW* this weekend at Miramar?
> 
> I'm going on Sat. with my family there, and if one of you you guys can make it, just PM me. LMK so we can have breakfast in San Diego, and hang out at the air show. This Blue Angels air show is going to be a BLATZ!!
> 
> For more info, click the below link:
> 
> http://www.miramarairshow.com/index.html


I'm out detailing my girls car. If the weather is anything like today, you are toast. Have you seen any of the Blue Angels TV show? It was on an HD channel. Quite cool.

Ed


----------



## veloze

WTF?? I only see three guys sign up for the food. I thought we want to make this meet with an *"INTERNATIONAL FLAVOR"* 

We still need burgers, hot dogs, soul food, Mexican, Asian, European, etc. I only see people wants to bring the little stuff. 

This SoCal group is composed of different nationalities, and a cultural diverse backgroung. I love it!!


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> How about that salsa Michael? Made at my house?


It's a thought, but I haven't seen any interest in fresh salsa.


----------



## James Bang

I'm assuming I'm the host or the coordinator for this event...

*PLEASE READ:*

If you plan to bring family and/or friends (dogs are welcomed, too), *It would be highly appreciated if you can PM how many you plan to bring.* That way we can get a good estimate on how much food to bring and how many stomachs we need to fill/satisfy. 

As you should know, it would be highly appreciated if everyone can supply at least *something* for this SQ Meat. I know everyone has something that just makes their stomach orgasm or close to it that they would like to share with the other SoCal DIYMA enthusiasts. Or you can throw out some suggestions. 

If you cannot think of any orgasmic foods, you can bring orgasmic drinks, or some nice EZ-Ups and chairs  .*If you can't bring any of the above, then you can chip in so others can buy more of what they're already planning to bring.* This would be a great choice for those that are either too busy or have no clue what to bring. 

I was thinking *$20* would be a fair contribution. Contributions can be sent via paypal to [ *ptownboy909 at hotmail.com *]
If you go this route, please note WHAT FOODS you like someone to bring more of when sending payment. OR you can state that it's an overall contribution. That way, I'll know where to allocate the funds. 


Please keep in mind that there may be children at this meet, so kid-friendly foods would be nice. *Hotdogs, Burgers, finger foods, etc *

**If something does not sound right, or if you have any suggestions, I'm all ears. (golden ears)


----------



## veloze

We all appreciate your devoted efforts. Great job, James!!


----------



## dual700

michaelsil1 said:


> Food:
> James Bang (Korean short ribs *10lbs*?) --
> Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) --
> veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)
> Eng(will chip in for Korean Short ribs)
> 
> 
> Utensils (napkins, plates, forks, cups, etc):
> Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)
> 
> 
> 
> Snacks (chips, dip, etc):
> TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
> emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips
> 
> Refreshments:
> Eng: Boooze
> Michael: Coke, Diet Coke
> 
> Other (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc):
> Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) --
> James Bang (small cooler)
> Michael: (small cooler w/ice)


Fixed. 5 lb of korean bbq ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## James Bang

*Food:* 
James Bang (Korean short ribs >10lbs) --
Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) -- 
veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)


*Utensils *(napkins, plates, forks, cups, thongs, etc): 
Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)
Eng(will chip in for Korean Short ribs)


*Snacks *(chips, dip, etc):
TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips

*Refreshments*: 
Eng: Boooze !!!!!!
Michael: Coke, Diet Coke

*Other *(charcoal, lighter fluid, etc): 
Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) -- 
James Bang (small cooler)
Michael: (small cooler w/ice)


----------



## dual700

whatcha guys drink?
I'll bring Vodka. Straight. 
rofl


----------



## James Bang

dual700 said:


> whatcha guys drink?
> I'll bring Vodka. Straight.
> rofl


Put it in a water bottle, and you'll be straight


----------



## James Bang

*Current Headcount*:

1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE
11. emrliquidlife
12. BigRed (Jim)
13.
14.


----------



## Mr Marv

veloze said:


> We want Marv's famous Tri-tip!!!  WOW!! How's it feels being 50th?  We all wish you the best young guy.
> 
> Man! wouldn't be soooo kool if you could make it.  We'll put you to work...I meant do some tuning for the n00bs


Thanks and Michael answered below! 



emrliquidlife said:


> I'll look forward to meeting up with you.
> 
> E


Me too! 



michaelsil1 said:


> Old!
> 
> 
> You don't want to look in my medicine cabinet.


----------



## BigRed

Food: 
James Bang (Korean short ribs >10lbs) --
Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) -- 
veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)
Bigred (jim) (hamburgers and hotdogs with buns)


Utensils (napkins, plates, forks, cups, thongs, etc): 
Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)
Eng(will chip in for Korean Short ribs)


Snacks (chips, dip, etc):
TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips

Refreshments: 
Eng: Boooze !!!!!!
Michael: Coke, Diet Coke

Other (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc): 
Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) -- 
James Bang (small cooler)
Michael: (small cooler w/ice)


----------



## veloze

BigRed said:


> Food:
> Bigred (jim) (hamburgers and *hotdogs with buns*)


Hahahaha! that's some funny ****!!  Dogs have BUNS??? I thought Chickens have breast


----------



## i20solara02i

im new here but might be interested in showing up. 
haven't been to an sq meet for a while or seen eng for about 2 years.


----------



## circa40

It looks like there's a 90% chance that im going to the meet and 10% going to the PG sale. 

I can't wait to listen to Jim's truck, I didn't get the chance to at the last meet.


----------



## James Bang

i20solara02i said:


> im new here but might be interested in showing up.
> haven't been to an sq meet for a while or seen eng for about 2 years.


come out and play Mr. Richard. Bring Linh, too


----------



## dual700

James Bang said:


> come out and play Mr. Richard. Bring Linh, too


Oh, LOL, you worked together at some point? Hahahaha!
I just remembered!

Richard, how da hell have you been? Still have Solara with Helix/Focal?


----------



## michaelsil1

Mr Marv said:


> Thanks and Michael answered below!


I think the gang tends to forget how old I am; that's a good thing.


----------



## James Bang

dual700 said:


> Oh, LOL, you worked together at some point? Hahahaha!
> I just remembered!
> 
> Richard, how da hell have you been? Still have Solara with Helix/Focal?


Lol, Nah. He was gone when I got there. My gf knows his gf (cousins or good friends or whatever)


Depending on when Escrow closes, I might not make it!  
My bro will need major help getting the house ready...
and i'll be living there, too. so..... YIKES.


----------



## simplicityinsound

1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE
11. emrliquidlife
12. BigRed (Jim)
13.simplicityinsound (Bing)
14.

will be dropping off a car from norcal, so i will stay for the meet like last time  not sure what i can bring but prolly contribute to what ever Eng decides to get


----------



## James Bang

Hey Bing, it looks like you're becoming a regular to these Socal Meets. 
Glad to have you aboard.


We got a new recuit fellas! FRESH MEAT!


----------



## simplicityinsound

did someone say meat!??! htere better be lots of it at this bbq


----------



## James Bang

Eng will be there, so there WILL be meat/food. Believe it.


----------



## OgreDave

I can donate some hotdogs to the cause even if I can't make it. I'll meet Eng up sometime and leave them w/him. They're a bulk pack. 

If I were in OC I'd tell you how many franks there are .. but I won't know till the weekend. But at least this just leaves the buns. If I go, I'll get the buns too, lol.


----------



## dual700

Eng this Eng that, who da hell do you think I am? Your dad?  

Oh crap, Bing is coming.
Make that BBQ meat 25 lb, James. We need more peep to pitch in.


----------



## michaelsil1

dual700 said:


> We need more peep to pitch in.


What do you need?


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> What do you need?





dual700 said:


> We need more _*other*_ peeps to pitch in.




.....


----------



## low

veloze said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but is anyone going to the *BLUE ANGELS AIR SHOW* this weekend at Miramar?
> 
> I'm going on Sat. with my family, and if one of you you guys can make it, just PM me. LMK so we can have breakfast in San Diego, and hang out at the air show. This Blue Angels air show is going to be a BLATZ!!
> 
> For more info, click the below link:
> 
> http://www.miramarairshow.com/index.html


theyre in town and doing their fly rehearsals already. one thing those blue angels love doing days before the show is fly real low and fast around the neighboring communities and business just to let us know theyre in town. i just walked my company parking lot and one shot over, i swear he was only a few hundred feet up! one second later about 12 car alarms went off in unison, it was awesome! lol!


----------



## michaelsil1

low said:


> theyre in town and doing their fly rehearsals already. one thing those blue angels love doing days before the show is fly real low and fast around the neighboring communities and business just to let us know theyre in town. i just walked my company parking lot and one shot over, i swear he was only a few hundred feet up! one second later about 12 car alarms went off in unison, it was awesome! lol!


It's not to let you know they're in town it's to get a lay of the land. 

What are they flying F/A18's?


----------



## simplicityinsound

dual700 said:


> Eng this Eng that, who da hell do you think I am? Your dad?


I think you are old enough to be my dad mehehehehehe


----------



## michaelsil1

dual700 said:


> Eng this Eng that, who da hell do you think I am? Your dad?


See what happens when you are nicknamed the Granddaddy of Tuning or is that the other Guy.


----------



## dual700

michaelsil1 said:


> See what happens when you are nicknamed the Granddaddy of Tuning or is that the other Guy.


That is Leon. (Though he no longer competes/has stereo in his cars..)
Just ask Iasca's former head judge Chris Orblom, he'll tell yah..
And most of Iasca competitors from California in 2001 - 2005. Very popular guy back then.


----------



## low

michaelsil1 said:


> It's not to let you know they're in town it's to get a lay of the land.
> 
> What are they flying F/A18's?


hmm, they come every year..im sure its not the same pilots all the time but im sure they just love to make ruccus.


----------



## michaelsil1

dual700 said:


> That is Leon. (Though he no longer competes/has stereo in his cars..)
> Just ask Iasca's former head judge Chris Orblom, he'll tell yah..
> And most of Iasca competitors from California in 2001 - 2005. Very popular guy back then.


Why didn't we hold him hostage  (for awhile)  when he visited us? 
It seemed like he was there for only a minute.


----------



## michaelsil1

Grandpa Dave (Bluto Blutarsky),

Are you coming?


----------



## simplicityinsound

i am going to SF on the 12th to see the blue angels here, as part of fleet week, seen the thunderbirds a bunch of times, but yet to see the BA...should be fun...

yeah they still fly the F/A 18s, i think still a/b versions...be cool if they ever get to F35s, hover formation flying? woot lol


----------



## michaelsil1

simplicityinsound said:


> i am going to SF on the 12th to see the blue angels here, as part of fleet week, seen the thunderbirds a bunch of times, but yet to see the BA...should be fun...
> 
> yeah they still fly the F/A 18s, i think still a/b versions...be cool if they ever get to F35s, hover formation flying? woot lol


The Thunderbirds fly a more conservative (safer) set of maneuvers. 

It sure didn't help them in Las Vegas. 

The Blue Angels fly the most dangerous maneuvers.


----------



## donpisto

Wow, you guys are cracking me up. Anyhow, I'll be able to make it for sure


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> Food:
> James Bang (Korean short ribs >10lbs) --
> Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) --
> veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)
> Bigred (jim) (hamburgers and hotdogs with buns)
> 
> 
> Utensils (napkins, plates, forks, cups, thongs, etc):
> Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)
> Eng(will chip in for Korean Short ribs)
> 
> 
> Snacks (chips, dip, etc):
> TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
> emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips
> 
> Refreshments:
> Eng: Boooze !!!!!!
> Michael: Coke, Diet Coke
> 
> Other (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc):
> Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) --
> James Bang (small cooler)
> Michael: (small cooler w/ice)


Back to the list; I think this was the latest.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

I'll be there I think. It's my Dads birthday that day and I'm sure we'll have something going on at the house that evening.

*Edit* I havn't read the whole thread yet so I'll figure out what I'll take.


----------



## dual700

michaelsil1 said:


> Why didn't we hold him hostage  (for awhile)  when he visited us?
> It seemed like he was there for only a minute.


He had to go back to Oakland
But seriously, the only dude with stock location, 2 way system (that I know off)that the head judge called 5 other judge to listen to his car as the "reference" car, got all 10s accross for staging and what not. This guy got talent (when he is on, of course )
And his install, ugh, rofl


----------



## James Bang

1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE
11. emrliquidlife
12. BigRed (Jim)
13.simplicityinsound (Bing)
14. donpisto (Levon)
15. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) *maybe
16.
17.
18.

Remember, family, friends, and strippers (females) are welcome. Just let me know, or post it on this list, so we can keep count and know how much food to buy.


----------



## circa40

James Bang said:


> 1. James Bang
> 2. Dual700 (Eng)
> 3. Veloze (Jose)
> 4. Circa40 (Vin)
> *5. BigRed (Jim)*
> 6. Michaelsil1
> *7. donpisto (Levon)*
> 8. fredridge (Fred)
> 9. Buzzman (Don)
> 10. THEDUKE
> 11. emrliquidlife
> *12. BigRed (Jim)*
> 13.simplicityinsound (Bing)
> *14. donpisto (Levon)*
> 15. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) *maybe
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 
> Remember, family, friends, and strippers (females) are welcome. Just let me know, or post it on this list, so we can keep count and know how much food to buy.


Got a little man crush, hummmmm?


----------



## James Bang

Dont' know how that happened... Don't get jealous Vin 

1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE
11. emrliquidlife
12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) *maybe
13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
14. 
15. 
16.
17.
18.


----------



## michaelsil1

James,

Were you able to reserve a spot?


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> James,
> 
> Were you able to reserve a spot?


I just tried calling. No luck. I'm sure they're not open on the weekends. I'll call again tomorrow.


----------



## veloze

If I'm not mistaking, the parks & recreation office are only open Mon thru Thur, closed on Fri. Assuming they have spots available you have to be at the office to pay for the reservation. 

Don't forget that the longer you wait the harder will be to get a spot. People reserve those spots weeks well in advance.


----------



## James Bang

uh-oh, this might have to be a tailgate SQ Meat


----------



## donpisto

veloze said:


> If I'm not mistaking, the parks & recreation office are only open Mon thru Thur, closed on Fri. Assuming they have spots available you have to be at the office to pay for the reservation.
> 
> Don't forget that the longer you wait the harder will be to get a spot. People reserve those spots weeks well in advance.


Depends on the facility. I used to work for a park in Pasadena and currently work for the Parks Dept in Glendale. Generally, most are available on a first come first serve basis. If reservations are required, there will be a sign posted to notify anyone whether or not reservations are needed. Sometimes, if a reservation is necessary and nobody else has made a reservation, and if a group drops in and uses the area, there aren't any issues. I'd say it's best to call the City's Parks & Rec main line and ask to talk to someone that deals with permits and reservations for park locations.


----------



## James Bang

I called and was informed that they do first come first served with picnic areas. So we just have to wake up bright and early to get the spot.

If someone else gets there before we do Jose can just bring his Uniform and use his authority.


----------



## whatzzap

1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE
11. emrliquidlife
12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) *maybe
13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
14. whatzzap (Ron)
15. 
16.
17.
18.


----------



## veloze

James Bang said:


> If someone else gets there before we do Jose can just bring his Uniform and use his authority.


Hahaha! James, the only thing I could offer is to bring some crime scene tape & a chalk line of a DOA crook. hehehe!


----------



## James Bang

whatzzap said:


> 1. James Bang
> 2. Dual700 (Eng)
> 3. Veloze (Jose)
> 4. Circa40 (Vin)
> 5. BigRed (Jim)
> 6. Michaelsil1
> 7. donpisto (Levon)
> 8. fredridge (Fred)
> 9. Buzzman (Don)
> 10. THEDUKE
> 11. emrliquidlife
> 12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) *maybe
> 13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
> 14. whatzzap (Ron)
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.


Don't forget this list Ron 

*Food:* 
James Bang (Korean short ribs >10lbs) --
Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) -- 
veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)
Bigred (jim) (hamburgers and hotdogs with buns)


*Utensils* (napkins, plates, forks, cups, thongs, etc): 
Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)
Eng(will chip in for Korean Short ribs)


*Snacks *(chips, dip, etc):
TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips

*Refreshments:* 
Eng: Boooze !!!!!!
Michael: Coke, Diet Coke

*Other *(charcoal, lighter fluid, etc): 
Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) -- 
James Bang (small cooler)
Michael: (small cooler w/ice)


----------



## whatzzap

uehuehue I'll take care the fried banana that Eng promised


----------



## kevin k.

I'm going to try to make it up there to visit with the guys...


----------



## NismoV35

What time Guys? I need to make this BBQ. I'll bring Chicken Hot Links from tha Hood.....


----------



## James Bang

whatzzap said:


> uehuehue I'll take care the fried banana that Eng promised


Awesome!


kevin k. said:


> I'm going to try to make it up there to visit with the guys...


It would be really nice if you could make it. You're a great asset to our meets. Your great sounding car makes me feel proud to be part of team Socal 

I hope all is well with you.



NismoV35 said:


> What time Guys? I need to make this BBQ. I'll bring Chicken Hot Links from tha Hood.....


Time would be 10am. I'd like to try some of these Chicken hot links you speak of.


----------



## James Bang

*Food:*
James Bang (Korean short ribs >10lbs) --
Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) --
veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)
Bigred (jim) (hamburgers and hotdogs with buns)
NismoV35 (Chicken Hot Links frm the Hood) 


*Utensils *(napkins, plates, forks, cups, thongs, etc):
Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)
Eng(will chip in for Korean Short ribs)


*Snacks & Appetizers* (chips, dip, fruit, etc):
TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips
Whatzzap (Fried Bananas)
*
Refreshments:*
Eng: Boooze !!!!!!
Michael: Coke, Diet Coke

*Other* (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc):
Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) --
James Bang (small cooler)
Michael: (small cooler w/ice)


----------



## dual700

James Bang said:


> Awesome!
> 
> It would be really nice if you could make it. You're a great asset to our meets. Your great sounding car makes me feel proud to be part of team Socal
> 
> I hope all is well with you.


You didn't know? Kevin K is well, he knocked out Kimbo last saturday with his HULK fist..
My hand is still sore after we shook hand that day, sir..


----------



## SoCalSQ

I have planned an IASCA show in Riverside on Nov 15th at Audio Shoppe. There should be a good turn out, as well as some good vendor support. Just an FYI so we don't have people wantign to go to both events.


----------



## kevin k.

James Bang said:


> Awesome!
> 
> It would be really nice if you could make it. You're a great asset to our meets. Your great sounding car makes me feel proud to be part of team Socal
> 
> I hope all is well with you.


Thanks, James... you're very kind. 

I'd be pleased to make the meet.

Been experimenting and I'm *very* pleased with the initial results. It's looking as though a change is imminent...


----------



## michaelsil1

kevin k. said:


> Thanks, James... you're very kind.
> 
> I'd be pleased to make the meet.
> 
> Been experimenting and I'm *very* pleased with the initial results. It's looking as though a change is imminent...


Kevin,

I'm looking forward to hearing these changes.


----------



## kevin k.

dual700 said:


> You didn't know? Kevin K is well, he knocked out Kimbo last saturday with his HULK fist..
> My hand is still sore after we shook hand that day, sir..


Size 17 ring finger FTW... 

Thanks, again, for your help, Eng... much appreciated, my friend.


----------



## kevin k.

michaelsil1 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing these changes.


It'd be good to see you, Michael...


----------



## BigRed

Kevin, you should be in your car listening to it


----------



## dual700

kevin k. said:


> Size 17 ring finger FTW...
> 
> Thanks, again, for your help, Eng... much appreciated, my friend.


Did it work, senor?

Watch it guys, Senor K has big FAT "tweeters" to match his BIIIG FAT midranges  

Btw, do you still have that multimillion dollars cute RTA? Could you bring it to the meet if you still do?

Thank you..


----------



## kevin k.

dual700 said:


> Did it work, senor?


Yes, sir! 



dual700 said:


> Watch it guys, Senor K has big FAT "tweeters" to match his BIIIG FAT midranges


Shhhh...  



dual700 said:


> Btw, do you still have that multimillion dollars cute RTA? Could you bring it to the meet if you still do?


Yes, I do.

It can ride shotgun, if I make the meet.



dual700 said:


> Thank you..


You're welcome!


----------



## simplicityinsound

norcal is having a meet the same day, i am gonna get hated on for going to socal lol


----------



## James Bang

simplicityinsound said:


> norcal is having a meet the same day, i am gonna get hated on for going to socal lol


Just break it to them easily when you tell them which part of Cali sounds better


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> Just break it to them easily when you tell them which part of Cali sounds better


I think this choice was about which one will be tastier.


----------



## dual700

michaelsil1 said:


> I think this choice was about which one will be tastier.


With that Korean BBQ from that market? No contest! 
Besides, our cars sounds better than Norcal peeps. j/k!!!


----------



## James Bang

****UPDATE****
1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE
11. emrliquidlife
12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) *maybe
13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
14. whatzzap (Ron)
15. NismoV35 
16. Kevin K. (hopefully)
17.
18.
19.



*Food:*
James Bang (Korean short ribs >10lbs) --
Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) --
veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)
Bigred (jim) (hamburgers and hotdogs with buns)
NismoV35 (Chicken Hot Links frm the Hood) 


*Utensils *(napkins, plates, forks, cups, thongs, etc):
Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)
Eng(will chip in for Korean Short ribs)


*Snacks & Appetizers* (chips, dip, fruit, etc):
TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips
Whatzzap (Fried Bananas)

*Refreshments:*
Eng: Boooze !!!!!!
Michael: Coke, Diet Coke

*Other *(charcoal, lighter fluid, etc):
Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) --
James Bang (small cooler)
Michael: (small cooler w/ice)


----------



## azbass

looks like Ill be back from my deployment in time for this meet. its about 30 mins from me. Ill try to get out there for the BBQ


----------



## michaelsil1

****UPDATE****
1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE
11. emrliquidlife
12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) *maybe
13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
14. whatzzap (Ron)
15. NismoV35 
16. Kevin K. (hopefully)
17. azbass
18.
19.



*Food:*
James Bang (Korean short ribs >10lbs) --
Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) --
veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)
Bigred (jim) (hamburgers and hotdogs with buns)
NismoV35 (Chicken Hot Links frm the Hood) 


*Utensils *(napkins, plates, forks, cups, thongs, etc):
Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)
Eng(will chip in for Korean Short ribs)


*Snacks & Appetizers* (chips, dip, fruit, etc):
TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips
Whatzzap (Fried Bananas)

*Refreshments:*
Eng: Boooze !!!!!!
Michael: Coke, Diet Coke

*Other *(charcoal, lighter fluid, etc):
Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) --
James Bang (small cooler)
Michael: (small cooler w/ice)


----------



## Demon Ram

You guys like Swordfish??......


----------



## whatzzap

I like I like


----------



## Demon Ram

Good then if you do like or Enjoy Seafood, I will Bring SOme Swordfish and Shrimp Maybe some Top Sirloin.....I am in the Seafood Industry and we have vendors from all over the country that are always sending Samples the Swordfish and Shrimp are fresh off the Boat!!!...the beef well let's just say if you enjoy a prime steak then you'll like this beef...I will try and get about 40/lbs.


----------



## veloze

Demon: Since you are offering some delicious seafood, forgive me to ask you if you have a small gas BBQ grill? I don't think the seafood will taste good with a charcoal grill. Please let us know. I'll pitch in for the propane gas.


----------



## sr20det510

Demon Ram said:


> Good then if you do like or Enjoy Seafood, I will Bring SOme Swordfish and Shrimp Maybe some Top Sirloin.....I am in the Seafood Industry and we have vendors from all over the country that are always sending Samples the Swordfish and Shrimp are fresh off the Boat!!!...the beef well let's just say if you enjoy a prime steak then you'll like this beef...I will try and get about 40/lbs.


WOW!
I love sword fish : )

I was actually going to post asking if you were coming since you had mentioned you work in the seafood industry in a previous post


Dam I hope I can make it  
No one wants to hook a brother up at work :

BTW, skunk squirted on my brothers dog yesterday  He was standing near my car how long before the smell goes away? I actually watered down the drive way and the side of my car yesterday just in case, but my car still smells


----------



## sr20det510

veloze said:


> Demon: Since you are offering some delicious seafood, forgive me to ask you if you have a small gas BBQ grill? I don't think the seafood will taste good with a charcoal grill. Please let us know. I'll pitch in for the propane gas.


Pescado alas brasas FTMFW!!!!

Nothing beats grilled chili coated marlin! 
I could eat that for breakfast, lunch, and dinner (as a snack, desert, etrc) 

Puro Carbon de Mezquite!!


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> Demon: Since you are offering some delicious seafood, forgive me to ask you if you have a small gas BBQ grill? I don't think the seafood will taste good with a charcoal grill. Please let us know. I'll pitch in for the propane gas.


It will taste great on a charcoal grill.


----------



## veloze

michaelsil1 said:


> It will taste great on a charcoal grill.


It seems we gonna have a **** load of food, but it looks like there's only one charcoal BBQ grill. I think we need a second grill to speed things up and not wait too long for hungry tummies.  

James: Is anyone else commited to bring an extra grill?


----------



## James Bang

maybe we can do some spring cleaning on the grill supplied by the park... I should be bringing one myself.


----------



## circa40

I have a few of these, maybe we can use it 

http://www.autotoys.com/x/product.php?productid=7868


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> maybe we can do some spring cleaning on the grill supplied by the park... I should be bringing one myself.


I'll volunteer to clean the park grill. 

Does anyone have a wire brush?


----------



## veloze

michaelsil1 said:


> I'll volunteer to clean the park grill.
> 
> Does anyone have a wire brush?


You can get one really cheap at Walmart, and also get a can of Easy-off to clean the grill at the park.


----------



## James Bang

Park grill? walmart? easy-off? 

You're making me hungry already!


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> You can get one really cheap at Walmart, and also get a can of Easy-off to clean the grill at the park.


You don't want to use easy off, Fire is what you want to clean the grill that's what works best.


----------



## veloze

michaelsil1 said:


> You don't want to use easy off, Fire is what you want to clean the grill that's what works best.


Excuses...excuses...excuses!!!


----------



## Demon Ram

Sorry Gents Spiny Lobster Season just started.......was gone for couple of days....o.k.....Veloze!?.... YES.....I have a propane grill and I will bring!!.....let see......I will see if one of our "vendors" can hook me up with there Top Sirloins......I am really looking forward to meeting people and really getting some feedback and to have the pleasure of hearing systems!....

sr20det510: Chili coated Marlin is very good....but this season was scarce.


----------



## veloze

Hey Demon: Holy jezzz!! You've just brought this meet to a higher level with some of that delicious food. The only thing keeping me out this meet will be if we have "THE BIG ONE" in SoCal.


----------



## James Bang

Demon Ram said:


> Sorry Gents Spiny Lobster Season just started.......was gone for couple of days....o.k.....Veloze!?.... YES.....I have a propane grill and I will bring!!.....let see......I will see if one of our "vendors" can hook me up with there Top Sirloins......I am really looking forward to meeting people and really getting some feedback and to have the pleasure of hearing systems!....
> 
> sr20det510: Chili coated Marlin is very good....but this season was scarce.


I hope your ears are ready, because our stomachs are!


----------



## michaelsil1

Are we having Spiny Lobster; I'm game. 

View attachment 6959


----------



## michaelsil1

I'm ready, I retuned my system "I think this is the best one to date" all cuts Flat B-Weighting.


----------



## veloze

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm ready, I retuned my system "I think this is the best one to date" all cuts Flat B-Weighting.


F'ck Mike...you big teaser


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> Fake Mike...you big teaser


I only use the Bad A$$ Jose 2200.


----------



## fredridge

my car will probably not have any changes, school is starting to get crazy..... I have about 8 papers dues by the end of the month along with several school trips


----------



## michaelsil1

fredridge said:


> my car will probably not have any changes, school is starting to get crazy..... I have about 8 papers dues by the end of the month along with several school trips


Fred,

Are you bringing your wife to the BBQ?


----------



## dual700

Added this to van as center today
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=295-378

Replaced my tweeters with these in Maxima (circa_40 aka vin did a great job fabricating!!)

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=173&products_id=1594

Hmmmm, which one should I bring to the meet?


----------



## veloze

dual700 said:


> Added this to van as center today
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=295-378
> 
> Replaced my tweeters with these in Maxima (circa_40 aka vin did a great job fabricating!!)
> 
> http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=173&products_id=1594
> 
> Hmmmm, which one should I bring to the meet?


That's an easy choice...bring both cars, along with the familia. Have the wifey to drive the van & bring some movies to watch too. hehehe


----------



## dual700

veloze said:


> That's an easy choice...bring both cars, along with the familia. Have the wifey to drive the van & bring some movies to watch too. hehehe


I was thinking about that too..
Are you gonna bring familia as well?
5 wifes and all?


----------



## veloze

dual700 said:


> I was thinking about that too..
> Are you gonna bring familia as well?
> 5 wifes and all?


Nahh! the wifey has a prior engagement to attend.  Do hoochies from the hood count senor? Or you guys prefer hood-rats.


----------



## fredridge

wasn't planning on it, told her I was going, but didn't invite her. If other wives are going I will check with her and see if she is interested, but most likely she will go to disneyland with her sister



michaelsil1 said:


> Fred,
> 
> Are you bringing your wife to the BBQ?


----------



## michaelsil1

Eng,

I've been very curious about those Tweeters, what’s your impression so far?


----------



## kevin k.

dual700 said:


> Added this to van as center today
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=295-378
> 
> Replaced my tweeters with these in Maxima (circa_40 aka vin did a great job fabricating!!)
> 
> http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=173&products_id=1594
> 
> Hmmmm, which one should I bring to the meet?


Very nice, Senor Engue'... 

Sent you pics of my latest...


----------



## circa40

dual700 said:


> Replaced my tweeters with these in Maxima (circa_40 aka vin did a great job fabricating!!)


There are still some kinks to work out :blush: :blush: :blush: (fitment issues ). These areas can be resolved easily if you're willing to drive w/o them for a day or so


----------



## James Bang

I really want to hear all of these changes going on! Sounds like good stuff people. hmmm food or sounds? which should i do first at the meet??


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> I really want to hear all of these changes going on! Sounds like good stuff people. hmmm food or sounds? which should i do first at the meet??


For me it’s a no-brainer  Fat man has spoken 

I'm also looking forward to hearing these changes.


----------



## veloze

James: Well, I will say that the first couple of hrs. check all the SQ you want. Then after that forget it...you gonna be the master chef.


----------



## James Bang

I'm Chinese... and this is a bbq grill, not a wok. You sure you want me to be the chef?


----------



## NismoV35

I'm Japanese UH Blackanese from the Hood....... I am a Grill master...


----------



## fredridge

MMMMMM - barbecued Sushi





NismoV35 said:


> I'm Japanese UH Blackanese from the Hood....... I am a Grill master...


----------



## dual700

michaelsil1 said:


> Eng,
> 
> I've been very curious about those Tweeters, what’s your impression so far?


I've listened to many large format tweeters in the past, including some ribbons. This one is my favorite. I have old man ears.. I like smooth tweeters yet still revealing and transparent, and hate too much sparkles on top like in some of the ribbons...


----------



## James Bang

dual700 said:


> I've listened to many large format tweeters in the past, including some ribbons. This one is my favorite. I have old man ears.. I like smooth tweeters yet still revealing and transparent, and hate too much sparkles on top like in some of the ribbons...


you have old man everything! 

I kid


----------



## James Bang

James Bang said:


> I'm assuming I'm the host or the coordinator for this event...
> 
> *PLEASE READ:*
> 
> If you plan to bring family and/or friends (dogs are welcomed, too), *It would be highly appreciated if you can PM how many you plan to bring.* That way we can get a good estimate on how much food to bring and how many stomachs we need to fill/satisfy.
> 
> As you should know, it would be highly appreciated if everyone can supply at least *something* for this SQ Meat. I know everyone has something that just makes their stomach orgasm or close to it that they would like to share with the other SoCal DIYMA enthusiasts. Or you can throw out some suggestions.
> 
> If you cannot think of any orgasmic foods, you can bring orgasmic drinks, or some nice EZ-Ups and chairs  .*If you can't bring any of the above, then you can chip in so others can buy more of what they're already planning to bring.* This would be a great choice for those that are either too busy or have no clue what to bring.
> 
> I was thinking *$20* would be a fair contribution. Contributions can be sent via paypal to [ *ptownboy909 at hotmail.com *]
> If you go this route, please note WHAT FOODS you like someone to bring more of when sending payment. OR you can state that it's an overall contribution. That way, I'll know where to allocate the funds.
> 
> 
> Please keep in mind that there may be children at this meet, so kid-friendly foods would be nice. *Hotdogs, Burgers, finger foods, etc *
> 
> **If something does not sound right, or if you have any suggestions, I'm all ears. (golden ears)


bump


----------



## DeadlyHertz

someone please take some pictures at the meet to post on the forum


----------



## James Bang

DeadlyHertz said:


> someone please take some pictures at the meet to post on the forum


You can check this thread out for pic of a prior meet:
http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29142&highlight=outcome+socal


----------



## circa40

Ill bring my camera


----------



## kevin k.

Senor Engue'... I'll see your "old man ears" and raise you at least another 10 years!!


----------



## dual700

kevin k. said:


> Senor Engue'... I'll see your "old man ears" and raise you at least another 10 years!!


Last time I checked, Kevin Emelianenko was only 32! 

James, I am gonna bring wife and kids. But they will be in the park, maybe wife will eat a lil sir...If that's ok..


----------



## fredridge

I mentioned it to my wife, I will know more after tomorrow


----------



## James Bang

family and friends welcome. looks like there will be lots of food and goooood sounds to go around.


----------



## michaelsil1

Well I lied, just when I thought I was making some headway (tuning) it all went to hell!  I guess I'm just too damn picky. :blush:

Oh well back to the drawing board.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

I will debut a new install in the girls car on Saturday. It will be active running ID OEM mids and Seas Neo tweets. 

Jose will you be bringing Ranchera para asar?


----------



## veloze

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> I will debut a new install in the girls car on Saturday. It will be active running ID OEM mids and Seas Neo tweets.
> 
> Jose will you be bringing Ranchera para asar?


Jimmy: Is that the same as "Flap meat"?? This meat comes already marinated with spices & beer. 


James: Can you post the most UPDATED head count, and the food list?


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

veloze said:


> Jimmy: Is that the same as "Flap meat"?? This meat comes already marinated with spices & beer.


Of course it's the same! At the carniceria you don't ask for flap meat, you ask for Ranchera preparada! How much you taking? That way I can get some too from my hood.


----------



## veloze

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> Of course it's the same! At the carniceria you don't ask for flap meat, you ask for Ranchera preparada! How much you taking? That way I can get some too from my hood.


Well the way I see it, why don't you bring 5 lbs. and I'll bring the same amount. That will be 10 lbs. total, and that's plenty considering others are bringing the other chingaderas.


----------



## James Bang

I dont' know about you guys, but I'm locked and loaded! Just finished RTAing my setup. It's sounding as good as ever... to me at least. 

damn i'm happy


----------



## James Bang

I dont' know about you guys, but I'm locked and loaded! Just finished RTAing my setup. It's sounding as good as ever... to me at least. 

damn i'm happy


----------



## rawdawg

Okay fellas, I'm in. If I don't bring anything, I'll hit Mr. Bang with some cash. Also, Todd, Mr. IASCA Westsiiide! says he's gonna' come too.

I'll show up at the usual time...


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> I dont' know about you guys, but I'm locked and loaded! Just finished RTAing my setup. It's sounding as good as ever... to me at least.
> 
> damn i'm happy


Damn James,

It's sounding so good you had to say it twice.


----------



## James Bang

****UPDATE****
1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE
11. emrliquidlife
12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) 
13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
14. whatzzap (Ron)
15. NismoV35 
16. Kevin K. (hopefully)
17. azbass
18. rawdawg
19.
20.
21.



*Food:*
James Bang (Korean short ribs >10lbs) --
Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) --
veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)
Bigred (jim) (hamburgers and hotdogs with buns)
NismoV35 (Chicken Hot Links frm the Hood) 


*Utensils *(napkins, plates, forks, cups, thongs, etc):
Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)
Eng(will chip in for Korean Short ribs)


*Snacks & Appetizers* (chips, dip, fruit, etc):
TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips
Whatzzap (Fried Bananas)

*Refreshments:*
Eng: Boooze !!!!!!
Michael: Coke, Diet Coke

*Other *(charcoal, lighter fluid, etc):
Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) --
James Bang (small cooler)
Michael: (small cooler w/ice)


----------



## James Bang

Are we missing anybody? 

If so, please let me know how many extra folks you plan to bring or what you would like to contribute to this BBQ.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

***UPDATE***
1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE
11. emrliquidlife
12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) 
13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
14. whatzzap (Ron)
15. NismoV35 
16. Kevin K. (hopefully)
17. azbass
18. rawdawg
19.
20.
21.



Food:
James Bang (Korean short ribs >10lbs) --
Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) --
veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)
Bigred (jim) (hamburgers and hotdogs with buns)
NismoV35 (Chicken Hot Links frm the Hood) 
WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) (Some mexican Cow)

Utensils (napkins, plates, forks, cups, thongs, etc):
Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)
Eng(will chip in for Korean Short ribs)


Snacks & Appetizers (chips, dip, fruit, etc):
TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips
Whatzzap (Fried Bananas)

Refreshments:
Eng: Boooze !!!!!!
Michael: Coke, Diet Coke

Other (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc):
Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) --
James Bang (small cooler)
Michael: (small cooler w/ice)


----------



## dual700

Dudes, seems that we have more than enuff food to feed an island. But only diet coke, coke, and my boooze?  
We are gonna have some party, let's get it on!!!  

But seriously guys, if you plan to come, IMO, bring some water, juice, etc, etc. Water fountain from the park is ehhhhh


----------



## low

looks like a good time!


----------



## veloze

low said:


> looks like a good time!


Well are you coming or not? How 'bout the San Diego delegation you guys always brag about? :


----------



## michaelsil1

****UPDATE****
1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE
11. emrliquidlife
12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) 
13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
14. whatzzap (Ron)
15. NismoV35 
16. Kevin K. (hopefully)
17. azbass
18. rawdawg
19.
20.
21.



*Food:*
James Bang (Korean short ribs >10lbs) --
Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) --
veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)
Bigred (jim) (hamburgers and hotdogs with buns)
NismoV35 (Chicken Hot Links frm the Hood) 


*Utensils *(napkins, plates, forks, cups, thongs, etc):
Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)
Eng(will chip in for Korean Short ribs)


*Snacks & Appetizers* (chips, dip, fruit, etc):
TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips
Whatzzap (Fried Bananas)

*Refreshments:*
Eng: Boooze !!!!!!
Michael: Coke, Diet Coke, Dr. Pepper, Diet Dr. Pepper

*Other *(charcoal, lighter fluid, etc):
Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) --
James Bang (small cooler)
Michael: (small cooler w/ice), Lighter Fluid


----------



## low

veloze said:


> Well are you coming or not? How 'bout the San Diego delegation you guys always brag about? :


im debating...i have a guest flying in town for this weekend. SD folks kick butt....but i have to say RJ chickened out and decided he couldnt take the heat...


----------



## veloze

These are some of the names I've been monitoring. There might be some more, but they have not posted here they are coming.

***UPDATE***
1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1 (Mike)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE (name???)
11. emrliquidlife (Ed)
12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) 
13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
14. whatzzap (Ron)
15. NismoV35 (name???)
16. Kevin K. (hopefully)
17. azbass (name???)
18. rawdawg (Jimmy James)
19. SoCalSQ (Todd)
20. dbiegel (Danny) *maybe 80%*
21. sr20det510 (Carlos) (late)
22. Demon Ram (Alex)

People, if you planning to come, please have a little consideration and PM James Bang to advised him if you are coming, how many guest you bringing, what are you going to contribute. He needs to finalize the final headcount ASAP to more-less estimate how much food should we bring. WE HATE SURPRISES!!

We still need a bunch of stuff like water, ice, coolers, EZ-ups, chairs, cooking utensils, tables, papers goods, name tags, trash bags, etc.

Like I said people, we need some cooperation to make this meet a successful one, and the way I see it this meet is going to be the guager of future SoCal events (party/food). Let's make it work guys!

So, this is the General speaking....Roger-out!


----------



## michaelsil1

****UPDATE****
1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE
11. emrliquidlife
12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) 
13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
14. whatzzap (Ron)
15. NismoV35 
16. Kevin K. (hopefully)
17. azbass
18. rawdawg
19.
20.
21.



*Food:*
James Bang (Korean short ribs >10lbs) --
Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) --
veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)
Bigred (jim) (hamburgers and hotdogs with buns)
NismoV35 (Chicken Hot Links frm the Hood) 


*Utensils *(napkins, plates, forks, cups, thongs, etc):
Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)
Eng(will chip in for Korean Short ribs)


*Snacks & Appetizers* (chips, dip, fruit, etc):
TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips
Whatzzap (Fried Bananas)

*Refreshments:*
Eng: Boooze !!!!!!
Michael: Coke, Diet Coke, Dr. Pepper, Diet Dr. Pepper

*Other *(charcoal, lighter fluid, etc):
Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) --
James Bang (small cooler)
Michael: (small cooler w/ice), Lighter Fluid


----------



## James Bang

****UPDATE****
1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1 (Mike)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE (name???)
11. emrliquidlife (Ed)
12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) 
13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
14. whatzzap (Ron)
15. NismoV35 (name???)
16. Kevin K. (hopefully)
17. azbass (name???)
18. rawdawg (Jimmy James)
19. SoCalSQ (Todd)
20. dbiegel (Danny) *maybe 80%*
21. sr20det510 (Carlos) (late)
22. Demon Ram (Alex)


*Food:*
James Bang (Korean short ribs >10lbs) --
Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) --
veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)
Bigred (jim) (hamburgers and hotdogs with buns)
NismoV35 (Chicken Hot Links frm the Hood) 
WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) (Some mexican Cow)

*Utensils *(napkins, plates, forks, cups, thongs, etc):
Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)
Eng(will chip in for Korean Short ribs)


*Snacks & Appetizers* (chips, dip, fruit, etc):
TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips
Whatzzap (Fried Bananas)

*Refreshments:*
Eng: Boooze !!!!!!
Michael: Coke, Diet Coke, Dr. Pepper, Diet Dr. Pepper.

*Other* (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc):
Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) --
James Bang (small cooler)
Michael: (small cooler w/ice)


----------



## schuey_1

low said:


> im debating...i have a guest flying in town for this weekend. SD folks kick butt....but i have to say RJ chickened out and decided he couldnt take the heat...


Maybe its time to remind the noob that the SD crowd pioneered this kind of meet its just sad that i'm out of the country 

Low stop lying so who's your guess danica P bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## THEDUKE

***UPDATE***
1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1 (Mike)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE (Mando)
11. emrliquidlife (Ed)
12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) 
13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
14. whatzzap (Ron)
15. NismoV35 (name???)
16. Kevin K. (hopefully)
17. azbass (name???)
18. rawdawg (Jimmy James)
19. SoCalSQ (Todd)
20. dbiegel (Danny) *maybe 80%*
21. sr20det510 (Carlos) (late)
22. Demon Ram (Alex)


----------



## BigRed

Gary Bell (ex alpine demo guy) told me he might be stopping by as well


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> Gary Bell (ex alpine demo guy) told me he might be stopping by as well


*Damn*, we should of thought of having *BBQ* a long time ago.


----------



## sr20det510

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> Of course it's the same! At the carniceria you don't ask for flap meat, you ask for Ranchera preparada! How much you taking? That way I can get some too from my hood.


Jimmy and Jose,

Should I bring some Ranchera and see what carneceria knows their ****? 

Have you guys tried cesina? Cesina is extremely thin ranchera that is dry aged w/ salt, pepper, cumin, and a bit of lemon. It is the most tender ranchera you will ever eat. It's an acquired taste though, taste kind of like ham. I think its called "Salty beef" in english.

I hope to make it! I'm still trying to trade my weekend assignment!


----------



## fredridge

My wife is not coming, she is going to d-land with her sister

ok, I know I am totally going to get flamed for this, but you know who makes great Ranchera?????? Trader Joes, it is awesome the chicken is fantastic too.... a little pricey, but some of the best I have ever had.


----------



## michaelsil1

fredridge said:


> My wife is not coming, she is going to d-land with her sister
> 
> ok, I know I am totally going to get flamed for this, but you know who makes great Ranchera?????? Trader Joes, it is awesome the chicken is fantastic too.... a little pricey, but some of the best I have ever had.


Do I see a Ranchera taste test in the making? 

I don't even know what Ranchera is. :blush:


----------



## veloze

sr20det510 said:


> Jimmy and Jose,
> 
> Should I bring some Ranchera and see what carneceria knows their ****?
> 
> Have you guys tried cesina? Cesina is extremely thin ranchera that is dry aged w/ salt, pepper, cumin, and a bit of lemon. It is the most tender ranchera you will ever eat. It's an acquired taste though, taste kind of like ham. I think its called "Salty beef" in english.
> 
> I hope to make it! I'm still trying to trade my weekend assignment!


Carlos: Jimmy & I are bringing Carne Asada from the Mexican Market. We gonna split 10 lbs of meat. Is that enough to feed all the "BURROS" that are coming? 

How 'bout if you bring more chicken, carnitas, brochetas, tri-tip or pork chops. Just select one choice. hehehe


----------



## sr20det510

fredridge said:


> My wife is not coming, she is going to d-land with her sister
> 
> ok, I know I am totally going to get flamed for this, but you know who makes great Ranchera?????? Trader Joes, it is awesome the chicken is fantastic too.... a little pricey, but some of the best I have ever had.


Fred,

No need to worry about getting flamed, Trader Joe's makes some good ranchera! Pricey like you mentioned but worth it!

Their tri-tip is amazing also!


----------



## sr20det510

michaelsil1 said:


> Do I see a Ranchera taste test in the making?
> 
> I don't even know what Ranchera is. :blush:


Yes you do

It is carne asada


----------



## sr20det510

veloze said:


> Carlos: Jimmy & I are bringing Carne Asada from the Mexican Market. We gonna split 10 lbs of meat. Is that enough to feed all the "BURROS" that are coming?
> 
> How 'bout if you bring more chicken, carnitas, brochetas, tri-tip or pork chops. Just select one choice. hehehe


Sound's good! I'll hold off in making a decision as I'm still not sure 
I'll make it 

Btw, does anyone have acoustic egg crate they are willing to sell?
probably need about 12-15"x30-36" if possible.


----------



## michaelsil1

sr20det510 said:


> Yes you do
> 
> It is carne asada


Oh! 

I know what that is.


----------



## emrliquidlife

I will step up and bring in a flat of bottled water. I think they come in a flat of 35 (1 Liter) waters. 

So, I think we will need more.

I'm just hoping that someone will be willing to listen to my system and help me tune it in a bit. I'm beyond frustrated with it. 

Ed

Food:
James Bang (Korean short ribs >10lbs) --
Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) --
veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)
Bigred (jim) (hamburgers and hotdogs with buns)
NismoV35 (Chicken Hot Links frm the Hood) 
WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) (Some mexican Cow)

Utensils (napkins, plates, forks, cups, thongs, etc):
Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)
Eng(will chip in for Korean Short ribs)


Snacks & Appetizers (chips, dip, fruit, etc):
TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips
Whatzzap (Fried Bananas)

Refreshments:
Eng: Boooze !!!!!!
Michael: Coke, Diet Coke, Dr. Pepper, Diet Dr. Pepper.
Ed: 35 units of bottled water (1 flat) and a small bottle Gin

Other (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc):
Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) --
James Bang (small cooler)
Michael: (small cooler w/ice)


----------



## circa40

Anyone have a small child sized plastic swimming pool so we can dump ice and the cans in there? That way we wont need coolers.


----------



## dual700

Sorry to inform you guys that our beloved "father" won't be able to attend again due to his BFF bday.  
(NPDANG, the sexy diyma founder)


----------



## michaelsil1

dual700 said:


> Sorry to inform you guys that our beloved "father" won't be able to attend again due to his BFF bday.
> (NPDANG, the sexy diyma founder)


Bummer!


----------



## low

dual700 said:


> Sorry to inform you guys that our beloved "father" won't be able to attend again due to his BFF bday.
> (NPDANG, the sexy diyma founder)


hes definitely the price of admission to any event.


----------



## veloze

Agh fawk! That's it! ----------> No NPDANG...I'm not coming! 




j/k  If his older compadre Senor Eng is there...I'm kool with it.


----------



## fredridge

Eng, I just noticed we were splitting up the list.... i am going to costco, so how about this

I pick up the plates and napkins

and you pick up the cups, utensils and *THONGS*


----------



## dual700

fredridge said:


> Eng, I just noticed we were splitting up the list.... i am going to costco, so how about this
> 
> I pick up the plates and napkins
> 
> and you pick up the cups, utensils and *THONGS*


I dunno who put me on that section, I think james screwed up, lol
But I dont mind.
Thongs are expensive man, I need donations...


----------



## James Bang

Sorry for my mess up. :blush: 

I don't remember putting that. You can update the list w/ what you guys are gonna bring. 

And yes, Thongs are no joke. They can get costly. don't go bringing used ones now.


----------



## veloze

I've just saw a cheap grill set @ Lowe's for $10 bucks. The thongs with wood handle for $4 bucks. Check it out.


----------



## James Bang

veloze said:


> I've just saw a cheap grill set @ Lowe's for $10 bucks. The thongs with wood handle for $4 bucks. Check it out.


I don't have a lowe's by me.. the only one here is by you guys down in pico/whittier.. If it'll do you can pick it up Jose and I'll pay you for it.


----------



## GaryEBell

BigRed said:


> Gary Bell (ex alpine demo guy) told me he might be stopping by as well




ummmmmmmm I was trying to keep that a secret so I didn't have to bring anything!!!!!!!! 


Lol, I am still going to try to make it, and if I do I will bring something..............


----------



## veloze

James Bang said:


> I don't have a lowe's by me.. the only one here is by you guys down in pico/whittier.. If it'll do you can pick it up Jose and I'll pay you for it.


Okay, YGPM!


----------



## veloze

James Bang said:


> I don't have a lowe's by me.. the only one here is by you guys down in pico/whittier.. If it'll do you can pick it up Jose and I'll pay you for it.


Okay, YGPM!


----------



## James Bang

GaryEBell said:


> ummmmmmmm I was trying to keep that a secret so I didn't have to bring anything!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Lol, I am still going to try to make it, and if I do I will bring something..............


the rich ones are always the cheapest!


----------



## donpisto

All this talk about food...I can't wait for the meat, errr.. meet


----------



## veloze

Hey you guys, I was wondering who lives nearby "Portos" in Glendale, and be willing to buy some delicious pastries. I'll split the cost.


----------



## whatzzap

I live pasadena, i can go there to buy some pastries, do you know what time they open?


----------



## fredridge

mmmm portos...... that place rocks....not sure when it opens, but get there early


----------



## veloze

whatzzap said:


> I live pasadena, i can go there to buy some pastries, do you know what time they open?


Thanks Ron, I think Portos Bakery is open as early as 6:30AM Mo-Sat. Just bring a variety of desserts for the "SQ gang".

http://www.portosbakery.com/


----------



## Jayvuu

put me in as maybe. my new tweeter pods should be coming on saturday, so i have to wait to for the mailman. if i can make it, ill bring something. just let me know if ya want food, snack, drinks or dessert.


----------



## simplicityinsound

did someone say thongs?


----------



## fit_tuner

put me down as a maybe, if i make it, i'll bring some sort of refreshment... but i may have to leave early or something, but i'll try to make an appearance, i know you guys miss me and my stock audio system hahahaha

i got an idea for my car, an expensive idea =( , but willing to change if i hear something better...


----------



## veloze

fit_tuner said:


> put me down as a maybe, if i make it, i'll bring some sort of refreshment... but i may have to leave early or something, but i'll try to make an appearance, i know you guys miss me and my stock audio system hahahaha
> 
> i got an idea for my car, an expensive idea =( , but willing to change if i hear something better...


Jeff: Even if you only come for the early part of the SQ Meat...that will be great. We all love to see old pals. 

***UPDATE***

1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1 (Mike)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE (Mando)
11. emrliquidlife (Ed)
12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) 
13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
14. whatzzap (Ron)
15. NismoV35 (David) 
16. Kevin K. (hopefully)
17. azbass (name???)
18. rawdawg (Jimmy James)
19. SoCalSQ (Todd)
20. dbiegel (Danny) 
21. sr20det510 (Carlos) (late)
22. Demon Ram (Alex)
23. GaryEBell (Gary) *maybe*
24. heyduude888 (John) *maybe*
25. fit_tuner (Jeff) *maybe*


----------



## NismoV35

David worked 11.5 yesterday and will work 14.5 Friday so I might sleep in a little


----------



## dual700

Portos??
Been eating it for breakfast since Monday..
Ron, you are too far from them. Get the fried banana, they are on your way, IMO. But yes, Porto's ROX. I used to work close to them. Pork sandwich is the MFFTW!


----------



## low

taron is better than the fried bananas man


----------



## James Bang

Does 15lbs of short ribs sound like enough? I will be buying them today. 

15

or 

20 pounds? yum


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> Does 15lbs of short ribs sound like enough? I will be buying them today.
> 
> 15
> 
> or
> 
> 20 pounds? yum


James,

Sounds good, I wouldn't be too concerned about how much just do what you can (it's all good).


----------



## dual700

low said:


> taron is better than the fried bananas man


Shut your pie hole and bring something, ok?
Cheapass from SD, ya, dats rite!


----------



## low

dual700 said:


> Shut your pie hole and bring something, ok?
> Cheapass from SD, ya, dats rite!


a$$. really? lets see you drive to sd and back every week. your a$$ turns into a little girl when you're asked to drive more than 20 min!! heheheh


----------



## michaelsil1

James,

Any idea how many family members are coming?


----------



## James Bang

Michael.. this is what I know about the headcount...

I'm guessing not many will be bringing many family and children.

my stomach can fit enough for a family, though.


1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1 (Mike)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE (Mando)
11. emrliquidlife (Ed)
12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) 
13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
14. whatzzap (Ron)
15. NismoV35 (David) 
16. Kevin K. (hopefully)
17. azbass (name???)
18. rawdawg (Jimmy James)
19. SoCalSQ (Todd)
20. dbiegel (Danny) *maybe*
21. sr20det510 (Carlos) (late)
22. Demon Ram (Alex)
23. GaryEBell (Gary) *maybe*
24. heyduude888 (John) *maybe*
25. fit_tuner (Jeff) *maybe*


----------



## dual700

1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1 (Mike)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE (Mando)
11. emrliquidlife (Ed)
12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) 
13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
14. whatzzap (Ron)
15. NismoV35 (David) 
16. Kevin K. (hopefully)
17. azbass (name???)
18. rawdawg (Jimmy James)
19. SoCalSQ (Todd)
20. dbiegel (Danny) *maybe*
21. sr20det510 (Carlos) (late)
22. Demon Ram (Alex)
23. GaryEBell (Gary) *maybe*
24. heyduude888 (John) *maybe*
25. fit_tuner (Jeff) *maybe*
26. Low (lowell, assman)


----------



## michaelsil1

Eng,

What did you do to shame Low into coming?


----------



## veloze

michaelsil1 said:


> Eng,
> 
> What did you do to shame Low into coming?


Eng told him that he was going to wipe off the tears out his eyes *sniff* because "BIG DADDY" NPDANG isn't coming to play. hehehe


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> Eng told him that he was going to wipe off the tears out his eyes *sniff* because "BIG DADDY" NPDANG isn't coming to play. hehehe


We want *Big Daddy!*


----------



## dbiegel

Hey, looks like I'll be able to make it on Sat., so please add me to the list. Looking forward to meeting up with you guys again!


----------



## James Bang

*This List is coming along Nicely!
I hope the 19 pounds of shortribs are ready for you sharks.*

1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1 (Mike)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE (Mando)
11. emrliquidlife (Ed)
12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) 
13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
14. whatzzap (Ron)
15. NismoV35 (David) 
16. Kevin K. (hopefully)
17. azbass (name???)
18. rawdawg (Jimmy James)
19. SoCalSQ (Todd)
20. dbiegel (Danny) *maybe*
21. sr20det510 (Carlos) (late)
22. Demon Ram (Alex)
23. GaryEBell (Gary) *maybe*
24. heyduude888 (John) *maybe*
25. fit_tuner (Jeff) *maybe*
26. Low (lowell, assman)
27. dbiegel (Danny) formorly DOMN8R!
28.
29

*Food!!!:* 
James Bang (Korean short ribs *19 pounds*) --
Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) --
veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)
Bigred (jim) (hamburgers and hotdogs with buns)
NismoV35 (Chicken Hot Links frm the Hood) 
WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) (Some mexican Cow)
Demon Ram (SEAfood) & (propane Grill)

*Utensils *(napkins, plates, forks, cups, thongs, etc):
Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)
Eng(will chip in for Korean Short ribs)


*Snacks & Appetizers *(chips, dip, fruit, etc):
TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips
Whatzzap (Fried Bananas)

*Refreshments:*
Eng: Boooze !!!!!!
Michael: Coke, Diet Coke, Dr. Pepper, Diet Dr. Pepper.
Ed: 35 units of bottled water (1 flat) and a small bottle Gin

*Other* (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc):
Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) --
James Bang (small cooler)
Michael: (small cooler w/ice)


----------



## armed

too bad my system aint gonna be done until next week...

does anyone on the list actually have a shop? that could work on my set up???


----------



## James Bang

*Okay guys, with this much folks attending this meet, I don't think there will be enough seating for all of your big behinds. So if possible, can you guys bring some folding chairs to help w/ the seating issue?*


----------



## GaryEBell

armed said:


> too bad my system aint gonna be done until next week...
> 
> does anyone on the list actually have a shop? that could work on my set up???


There is a great idea..... we should set up a shop in the parking lot..!!!!!!!


----------



## NismoV35

Wow this thing is growing. i Just bought 12 hot and 16 Mild links..... The "Mild" Have Plenty kick. Maybe I'll stop at pete's and get some lousiana Hot Links also...


----------



## James Bang

I just at a piece of shortribs from the my personal stash I bought, and it was purrrrrrrdy good! not bad... not bad


----------



## emrliquidlife

So, what time is this kicking off at?

I think my girlfriend may come. Anyone else brining there women?

Ed


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

I'm pretty sure my girl is going with me.


----------



## fredridge

seriously.... should I bring my ID Ultra horns to have them installed?



GaryEBell said:


> There is a great idea..... we should set up a shop in the parking lot..!!!!!!!


----------



## armed

i need a hook up, ill even bring some lumpia heheehehehehe


----------



## michaelsil1

dbiegel said:


> Hey, looks like I'll be able to make it on Sat., so please add me to the list. Looking forward to meeting up with you guys again!


Danny,

What's up with the name change, I have a big enough problem trying to keep the ones I know.


----------



## Buzzman

This meet looks like it's gonna be awesome. Unfortunately, the Buzzman is in the Big Apple on business, and won't be returning to LA till Sunday. I wish I could be there. I assume the next meet after this will be sometime in early December, so for those of you who live near West LA, I would be happy to get together to do some listening before then. Just shoot me a PM if you are interested. Enjoy Saturday guys!!


----------



## dual700

James Bang said:


> I just at a piece of shortribs from the my personal stash I bought, and it was purrrrrrrdy good! not bad... not bad



Muahahaha!
Not bad, right? I think it can beat many korean bbq restaurant's ez. 

BTW, I am bringin my troops.
- wife + 2 kids 
- 2 cars 
*
DO NOT LAUGH at my temporary center channel, guys..

If KevinK makes it, LISTEN to his new setup, it sounds AMAZING, and his fabrication skills > All ALPINE guys combined !!!   *


----------



## veloze

Hey gang, I've just heard great news. George (cvjoint) will be a late comer, so let the party begin!! Woot!



@ Don (Buzzman) you'll be heartly missed buddy.  We'll be seeing you on the next G2G.


----------



## michaelsil1

Don,

You'll be missed. 

George,

Is in the house.


----------



## Vestax

What? No pinkberries?


----------



## michaelsil1

Vestax said:


> What? No pinkberries?


I prefer Strawberry's 


FYI
That's a cheap date.


----------



## circa40

Hey guys, Im having a little car trouble. My car is leaking coolant, so if I can't make it tomorrow, I'll drop off the charcoal, ice, wood chips and lighter. 

Im doing my best to find the problem at the moment....cross your fingers. It looks grim though, it appears that its coming out somewhere underneath the intake manifold


----------



## sr20det510

I'm in : )

I just owe a week of Strarbucks to my friend 

I think I'll splurge and buy her two 4-packs of the bottled kind

What time is this starting?

We probably need to be there early to grab a table and the grill.


----------



## rawdawg

Hey, what part of of park is this shin dig happening at? North, South, East or WESTSIIIIIDE!

I don't want to be one of those jerks driving around real slow in a circle, possibly checking out the womens and small childrens...


----------



## sr20det510

michaelsil1 said:


> I prefer Strawberry's
> 
> 
> FYI
> That's a cheap date.


Really cheap according to Osea Jackson, "if people out there ain't hip to the fact strawberry iz a girl selling ***** 4 crack!"


----------



## sr20det510

rawdawg said:


> Hey, what part of of park is this shin dig happening at? North, South, East or WESTSIIIIIDE!
> 
> I don't want to be one of those jerks driving around real slow in a circle, possibly checking out the womens and small childrens...


The parking is all on one siiiiide! Just park right thurr! right thurr!


----------



## circa40

My assumption are true , the coolant is leaking from the underside of the intake manifold. I'll have to take it apart tonight and order parts tomorrow. I'll probably replace some other things while its out. This pretty much means that the car will be at home tomorrow. 

I'll drop off the supplies before heading to the lexus dealer tomorrow morning. What's the earliest time when someone's going to be there?

I guess bragging about 160k care free miles came to an end...knock on wood


----------



## michaelsil1

Probably 10:00 A.M.


----------



## BigRed

Cleaning out my closet sale at the meet

FS: Pair ofFocal Tn52 tweeters $60
FS: Pair of Dayton RS180 Midranges $50
FS: Pair of MB Quart Q series 6 1/2" componets with tweeters $100 (one surround on one midrange has been repaired. works flawlessly

2 pioneer flatline 12" subwoofers $60 each

thanks


----------



## fredridge

Vin, if you want you can hitch a ride with me.

Carlos, costco has a great deal right now $100 worth of Starbucks gift certs for $80

Jim, anything else in the closet? not that I need anything.


----------



## circa40

Fred - thanks for the offer, I'll probably spend the day at home working on the car.

Well the worse just got even worse! I was snooping around and it turns out that the hose in the middle of the engine had a big hole in it. 





















I'll drop off the supplies and leave the Dyn tweeters with Eng

Have fun guys!


----------



## BigRed

cant think of anything else at the moment Fred


----------



## dual700

Nice, just done tuning the G, pulled my car inside, my W200 won't spit my cd out...


----------



## cvjoint

veloze said:


> Hey gang, I've just heard great news. George (cvjoint) will be a late comer, so let the party begin!! Woot!


Well well now, I just have to show up now don't I? 
I'll actually come in early in the morning. I have to do an 8 hour study session starting at 2pm. Anything in particular you guys are missing that I might have around my dorm?

A quick recap of the 13 pages would be nice too, such as place and time.

The animal is alive and kicking if anybody wants to audition. I got some new flavor of music too.


----------



## sr20det510

cvjoint said:


> Well well now, I just have to show up now don't I?
> I'll actually come in early in the morning. I have to do an 8 hour study session starting at 2pm. Anything in particular you guys are missing that I might have around my dorm?
> 
> A quick recap of the 13 pages would be nice too, such as place and time.
> 
> The animal is alive and kicking if anybody wants to audition. I got some new flavor of music too.


Meat should start fairly early 9:30-10am!

here is a map to the park
http://www.eventective.com/provider/map.aspx?num=172198

Be ready to eat!

8 hour audio Meat > 8 hour study session


----------



## sr20det510

dual700 said:


> Nice, just done tuning the G, pulled my car inside, my W200 won't spit my cd out...


how does it sound w/ the tweets up top and the mids down low?


----------



## sr20det510

James Bang said:


> *This List is coming along Nicely!
> I hope the 19 pounds of shortribs are ready for you sharks.*
> 
> 1. James Bang
> 2. Dual700 (Eng)
> 3. Veloze (Jose)
> 4. Circa40 (Vin)
> 5. BigRed (Jim)
> 6. Michaelsil1 (Mike)
> 7. donpisto (Levon)
> 8. fredridge (Fred)
> 9. Buzzman (Don)
> 10. THEDUKE (Mando)
> 11. emrliquidlife (Ed)
> 12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy)
> 13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
> 14. whatzzap (Ron)
> 15. NismoV35 (David)
> 16. Kevin K. (hopefully)
> 17. azbass (name???)
> 18. rawdawg (Jimmy James)
> 19. SoCalSQ (Todd)
> 20. dbiegel (Danny) *maybe*
> 21. sr20det510 (Carlos) (late)
> 22. Demon Ram (Alex)
> 23. GaryEBell (Gary) *maybe*
> 24. heyduude888 (John) *maybe*
> 25. fit_tuner (Jeff) *maybe*
> 26. Low (lowell, assman)
> 27. dbiegel (Danny) formorly DOMN8R!
> 28.
> 29
> 
> *Food!!!:*
> James Bang (Korean short ribs *19 pounds*) --
> Donpisto (Armenian Desserts/finger foods) --
> veloze (Jose) (carne asada, tortillas & salsa)
> Bigred (jim) (hamburgers and hotdogs with buns)
> NismoV35 (Chicken Hot Links frm the Hood)
> WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy) (Some mexican Cow)
> Demon Ram (SEAfood) & (propane Grill)
> 
> *Utensils *(napkins, plates, forks, cups, thongs, etc):
> Fredridge(will also chip in for some Korean Short ribs)
> Eng(will chip in for Korean Short ribs)
> 
> 
> *Snacks & Appetizers *(chips, dip, fruit, etc):
> TheDuke (Will bring a variety of chips and a couple of dips.
> emrliquidlife (Ed) Home made guacamole and tortilla chips
> Whatzzap (Fried Bananas)
> 
> *Refreshments:*
> Eng: Boooze !!!!!!
> Michael: Coke, Diet Coke, Dr. Pepper, Diet Dr. Pepper.
> Ed: 35 units of bottled water (1 flat) and a small bottle Gin
> 
> *Other* (charcoal, lighter fluid, etc):
> Circa40 (Charcoal, lighter fluid, and ice) --
> James Bang (small cooler)
> Michael: (small cooler w/ice)


Is this the final list?


----------



## armed

1. James Bang
2. Dual700 (Eng)
3. Veloze (Jose)
4. Circa40 (Vin)
5. BigRed (Jim)
6. Michaelsil1 (Mike)
7. donpisto (Levon)
8. fredridge (Fred)
9. Buzzman (Don)
10. THEDUKE (Mando)
11. emrliquidlife (Ed)
12. WaTTsLOk187 (Jimmy)
13. simplicityinsound (Bing)
14. whatzzap (Ron)
15. NismoV35 (David)
16. Kevin K. (hopefully)
17. azbass (name???)
18. rawdawg (Jimmy James)
19. SoCalSQ (Todd)
20. dbiegel (Danny) *maybe*
21. sr20det510 (Carlos) (late)
22. Demon Ram (Alex)
23. GaryEBell (Gary) *maybe*
24. heyduude888 (John) *maybe*
25. fit_tuner (Jeff) *maybe*
26. Low (lowell, assman)
27. dbiegel (Danny) formorly DOMN8R!
28. armed (June)
29


----------



## armed

<---dont know nobody, hopefully you guys could help me out, with some of my questions


----------



## sr20det510

List is looking good!

I'm about to jump in the shower and get rwady to head out!
I got a new camera and should be able to take pics!


----------



## donpisto

I'll bring my 4.0 and Blackbird I with dock in case anyone wants to buy it  I'll be heading out in about an hour or so. Can't stay too long, gotta head out around 2 or so to head to Long Beach and take a look at an '81 Corolla I plan on picking up.


----------



## donpisto

Oh crap, I just realized the meet is in Rowland Heights...haha, I thought it was at Long Beach. Cool, this is much closer


----------



## fredridge

I may be running a little late this morning, but I will definitely be there well before lunch time


----------



## fredridge

just got a text from James, the park has a bunch of people playing soccer already...hopefully they won't stay too long..... I think he may need some help saving space, going to try and get there as soon as I can


----------



## donpisto

i'm leaving in a couple mins. going to pick up some of the food now


----------



## dbiegel

michaelsil1 said:


> Danny,
> 
> What's up with the name change, I have a big enough problem trying to keep the ones I know.


The old name was from when I was young & stupid and really into doing dumb things with a car... I'm older & wiser now.. or at least I like to think so 

I should be able to make it around 11. I'm trying to think of what to bring -- anything specific we need?


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

I'll be there in an hour or so. I have a damn alternator whine I can't figure out with the new HU.


----------



## Jayvuu

well my tweeters didnt come. ill be out there in a bit


----------



## fredridge

just got back myself.....awesome meat ..... great get together, the bbq went great with tons of food and tons left over..... everything was really good, especially the swordfish


----------



## NismoV35

Great BBQ! Even better Peeps! Oh yeah the Swordfish Was EXCELLENT! Made me forget all about the Chicken Links.....


----------



## michaelsil1

This was one hell of a meat feast! 

Thanks James! 


I think the most improved car goes to: James Bang 

It turned out really well no parking problems plenty of shade, cool and a very nice turnout.


----------



## sr20det510

fredridge said:


> just got back myself.....awesome meat ..... great get together, the bbq went great with tons of food and tons left over..... everything was really good, especially the swordfish





NismoV35 said:


> Great BBQ! Even better Peeps! Oh yeah the Swordfish Was EXCELLENT! Made me forget all about the Chicken Links.....





michaelsil1 said:


> This was one hell of a meat feast!
> 
> Thanks James!
> 
> 
> I think the most improved car goes to: James Bang
> 
> It turned out really well no parking problems plenty of shade, cool and a very nice turnout.


Dam I missed the swordfish
I just had a caldo siete mares so I guess I'm ok!

What time did the swordfish, I mean Demon Ram arrive arrive?

Great Meat!


----------



## NismoV35

SoCalSQ That Burnout was....................FAIL!


----------



## fredridge

x2.....no good for future get togethers



NismoV35 said:


> SoCalSQ That Burnout was....................FAIL!


----------



## dual700

Swordfish? I miss that!

James and Linda, thanks for grilling, much appreciated.

Burn out?

Guys, I have warned in the past.... Don't do things like those. This is residential park, please refrain yourself. If you still want to do meet at that place, that is.. 

I can't stand people burning out in front of my home, and there is many of them knuckleheads, honestly I just want to smash their cars..


----------



## mrbojangles62683

thanks everyone for being so cool. swordfish was unbelievable...as eng said, thanks so much james and linda for grilling. fried rice anyone?


----------



## donpisto

I didn't get any swordfish, but probably because I had to take off early. I ended up picking up the '81 Corolla, didn't have 31k miles though, more like 103k, but oh well. Looks sorta like the AE86 from Initial D, lol. Anyhow, great meet and meat. I had tons of fun, listened two great cars, saw several neat looking ones with nice setups, and the food was delicious. I want more actually.


----------



## veloze

HEY GUYS GREAT MEET!! Kudos goes to James & Linda you guys are awesome, specially Linda she is a trooper. James you are one lucky mofo 

I just wanna thanks all the peep who participated, traveled from far away & brought some delicious food. I'd just hope that the new comers left with some knowledge about what to implement in their upcoming projects and to have an idea of what a truly group of SQ enthusiast we are.

@ Demon Ram...nice going bud... I couldn't sleep last night thinking about the seafood you promised, but I guess I settled for some fish tacos tonight.


----------



## hibuhibu

Seems like you guys had an awesome time. Korean BBQ makes me drool.....
It sucks to have my car at a shop, and it sucks to study all day as well.
I'll do my best to make it next time.
I am very curious as to hear what kind of changes Eng has made to his system. It sounded great before so I can only imagine.
Can't wait till next time.


----------



## Jayvuu

thanks james and linda. this was my first meat and it was fun. i got to listen to a couple of nice setup.


----------



## cvjoint

Wow, what a debut for James' new setup. Easily the most improved indeed, lots of balsy installation work and meaty drivers to boot. I'd have to say it all comes out in the reproduction, A+ for the hard work at the BBQ as well.

Eng pulled out some of the finest creations to come out of the giant Norway plant. I played with some Milleniums ? in the past but these seem to have perfected the large format tweeter segment. I noticed the fine detail in the craftsmanship of the pillars as well. 

No meet is complete without an update on Michaels setup and he delivered big time. New tweeter locations and plenty of good tunning to fine polish a solid setup.

Didn't get to listen to much else due to time constraints but it was nice to see some familiar faces, not all local. I hope you all enjoyed Buddha Bar in my car and used the SPL meter for caution 

I hope I can make the next one and stay longer. Please advise if I don't give a sign of life in the next month. Jose !?!


----------



## James Bang

Thanks for the kind words guys and thanks to everyone for coming out today.. (saturday) and to all of those that brought some great food to share. I can't take all the credit. In my eyes, it was a great group effort. I really appreciated all the help and attendance. It was one of the best/biggest meets we've had IMHO. 

I am SOOOOOO tired.. I just got back from some house remodeling, so i'll keep this short and continue when I recuperate. 

I was great seeing so many familiar friendly faces and plenty of new ones. Some were missed, and unfortunately, there were some no shows. There were also a few that traveled a good distance and their presence and efforts are always appreciated. 

As always, there is never enough time, but there sure was enough food!!! 

I had a blast eating, talking, joking, demo'ing, shooting the ****, and catching up with all of you.


----------



## michaelsil1

Anyone know what happened to Kevin K.?


----------



## BigRed

Kevin's back is still sensitive to long drives, and he probably decided it was too much for now.


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> Kevin's back is still sensitive to long drives, and he probably decided it was too much for now.


Kevin,

I hope you get well soon, we miss you.


----------



## dual700

cvjoint said:


> Eng pulled out some of the finest creations to come out of the giant Norway plant. I played with some Milleniums ? in the past but these seem to have perfected the large format tweeter segment. I noticed the fine detail in the craftsmanship of the pillars as well.


Hahaha, unfortunately, it's Circa40's craftmanship 
But thank you George, I enjoy your car's dynamics as always!


----------



## veloze

michaelsil1 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I hope you get well soon, we miss you.


We all wish you for a speedy recovery Senor Kevin K. I'd liked for you to listen to my Accord, and give me some pointers. 

Just get stronger for the next meet.


----------



## James Bang

There were too many great equip/setups there yesterday. 

*Eng*'s new nipples sound amazing and they have huge areolas  I heard some very nice detail. Once I got used to seeing that nipple in my face, there was some nice width and height.

George's (cvjiont) setup got 5x better after everything is broken in. That 4-way frontstage had some great imaging, tonality, and of course, DYNAMICS. I still can't believe how much output those 10"s put out with such less movement. Kind of baffling... I'm baffled infinitely. 

Jimmy's GF's car sound quite nice for a KISS budget boner setup. Seas Neos w/ ID oems go very well together. I gave Jimmy the very useful weapon of the IASCA disc to use track 3 and get that phasing issue corrected and get that solid center image. 

Danny's setup needed the phasing corrected as well (mids), though some said that the Imprint is suppose to correct all phasing. Other than that, those $60 Neos are always impressive, and those mids are nice and transparent. Very smooth all around.


----------



## kevin k.

Thanks for all the kind words, guys... 

Yeah, I'm sorry that I was unable to make it up there... a lot of folks I'd like to have seen, visited with, and listened to their latest setups. It looks like there was a lot to take in and enjoy. Sorry I missed the opportunity to meet some new folks, too.

I was also hoping to share the recent change to my system... I'm very pleased with the results, so far, and I think the Accord is sounding the best I've been able to manage.. Had lunch with Senor Eng the other day, listened to those beautiful Crescendos of his, and he seemed to enjoy the improvements to my system so that was gratifying. Eng also had the privilege of bearing witness to my "install" and my remarkable fabrication skills... 

I hope to be more travel-capable soon so that I can get my rear end up to share in the fun. Thanks again.


----------



## michaelsil1

Kevin,

Since we missed hearing your new rig can we at least see some pictures?


----------



## kevin k.

michaelsil1 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Since we missed hearing your new rig can we at least see some pictures?


Sorry, Michael, but I don't have any pictures of the new setup right now...

However, send your e-mail addy to [email protected] and I'll send you some amplifier pics...


----------



## emrliquidlife

dbiegel said:


> The old name was from when I was young & stupid and really into doing dumb things with a car... I'm older & wiser now.. or at least I like to think so
> 
> I should be able to make it around 11. I'm trying to think of what to bring -- anything specific we need?


Hey guys, thanks much for the welcome. It is quite a kick when a guy who doesn't know me at all, hands me the keys to his car, and says, "Sure you can listen to the stereo." I think that was DonP, so muchos gracias for the trust.

As far as BBQ's go, you guys do it right. 

I got some good ideas about changes I could make to improve the sound. Thanks for taking the time to listen to a basic system Veloz.

While I was listening to dbiegel's car, I got goose bumps when he turned off the Imprint processor. Man, that makes the music SO sexy. There was a track where a woman is sining, and I literally thought I could feel her breath. Did I read somewhere that your mids were out of phase?

Thanks for loaning me the disc....Frank, right?

I did get a thought though. I don't know how others would feel about it...Everyone seems to have a demo disc that they like. Perhaps, we could make extra discs of the music, and compose some liner notes on what we hear? May be too much effort, but I really liked the demo discs that I heard in Veloz and dbiegel's car. 

I want to get maximum processing effects. Since I have the Alpine 9886, should I go with the Imprint designed for the deck, or go with the larger Imprint kit like D has in his car? I think he has the 650 Imprint kit.

Again, thanks. I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## cvjoint

emrliquidlife said:


> Hey guys, thanks much for the welcome. It is quite a kick when a guy who doesn't know me at all, hands me the keys to his car, and says, "Sure you can listen to the stereo." I think that was DonP, so muchos gracias for the trust.


He's used to to having an Accord with stripped out interior.


----------



## fit_tuner

someone was telling me about the speaker pods on a honda fit, never got a user name, any updates with that? thanks


----------



## michaelsil1

Here are some honorable mentions:

Danny, I was more impressed with the fact that he swapped out his H/U than the phase issue. It now gets louder without the distortion issue he had kudos on the step up. 

Eng, made the move for the sweeter spot he now has a very polite balanced system. 

Bing's new install in Ron's car was very impressive when that beast breaks in I think it will definitely impress the most finicky listener. 

George, damn your system broke in very nicely and you managed to tame all those lows and maintain the Mid Range, very impressive.  Oh and he travels with an SPL Meter. 

I would have liked to have met more of the new members but, James with his cooking sidetracked me. 

Thanks to everyone that brought food, very yummy.


----------



## James Bang

So who's down to go the the iasca event Tod is setting up???


----------



## veloze

James Bang said:


> So who's down to go the the iasca event Tod is setting up???


Hey James: I dunno about the date, and I requested to work on Nov. 15th, but I'm going to ask my boss if I can change it. So, count me as POSSIBLE???


----------



## fredridge

I will try and be there


----------



## Jayvuu

im down to check it out.


----------



## michaelsil1

What day is it?

This was a first for me; I didn't blow anyone out of my car!


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

I had a great time guys. Food was great. I couldn't get enough seafood in me 

Thanks to everyone that helped make this happen. I'm sure this will go down again in the future.


----------



## veloze

You know what, we forgot to mention that one of our trooper couldn't make the meet b/c of car problems, but kudos to him for making the effort to drive from OC to deliver the goodies he committed to bring. 

I'm talking about circa40 (Vin), he stepped into the plate, he delivered, and never left us hanged. It's hard to believe how people makes BS excuses for themself when they want to bail out from something they have committed.

Thanks Vin for being devoted to the DIYMA SoCal community, and for making sure that events like the one we had are a success.


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> You know what, we forgot to mention that one of our trooper couldn't make the meet b/c of car problems, but kudos to him for making the effort to drive from OC to deliver the goodies he committed to bring.
> 
> I'm talking about circa40 (Vin), he stepped into the plate, he delivered, and never left us hanged. It's hard to believe how people makes BS excuses for themself when they want to bail out from something they have committed.
> 
> Thanks Vin for being devoted to the DIYMA SoCal community, and for making sure that events like the one we had are a success.


X2, 3, 4


----------



## James Bang

veloze said:


> You know what, we forgot to mention that one of our trooper couldn't make the meet b/c of car problems, but kudos to him for making the effort to drive from OC to deliver the goodies he committed to bring.
> 
> I'm talking about circa40 (Vin), he stepped into the plate, he delivered, and never left us hanged. It's hard to believe how people makes BS excuses for themself when they want to bail out from something they have committed.
> 
> Thanks Vin for being devoted to the DIYMA SoCal community, and for making sure that events like the one we had are a success.


That's right. Vin is a real trooper. He brought his mother's car (quite a nice car, too) to come and bring his contribution even though he attended for only 5 minutes. 

I really think we owe him one. Maybe we should bring a bbq/meet to him


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> Maybe we should bring a bbq/meet to him


Nah


----------



## simplicityinsound

finally had some free time to post, had a great time, as expected, great guys great food, awesome park environment...

i will see how lucky i get in the near future to have vehicle deliveries coinciding with a meet so i can kill two birds with one stone hehe

but, if you guys want to do a meet the weekend of feb 14, that would be awesome hehe, there is a chance i may acutally have my own car down to give to eng for tuning and then bring it back to socal. be nice to acutally have my wagon in socal for once and maybe grab some more sq cds for hte long drive back 

thanks again for puttin this on...


----------



## veloze

^ It's always a pleasure to have you to come & participate in our SoCal meets. We have enjoyed your creations whenever you have a chance to deliver your costumer's rigs.

Sounds like a great idea to have a meet on Feb. 14, but on Valentine's day, I doubt we would have a good turnout. 

I'd to listen to your Subaru after Eng's magic tuning wand.


----------



## James Bang

It was nice to steal you from the Norcal meet Bing. I think Bing liked us so much that he wants us to be his valentine on Feb 14th.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> It was nice to steal you from the Norcal meet Bing. I think Bing liked us so much that he wants us to be his valentine on Feb 14th.


LOL


I think this will really piss off No. Cal!


----------



## Demon Ram

1st of all I would like to apologize for getting everyone excited.........I completely am trully sorry....I was caught off guard the owners and my boss got wind that Spiny Lobster season was going to start 1 week early.....we had to get a leg up on the market and take advantage of this information......Spiny Season has begun.....and I just grabbed my gear on got on the boat........So I would like to offer an apology to all of you and to James Bang.......for the inconvenience that I have caused., I will gladly pay for missing out on this event......

Kind Regards,

Alex (Demon Ram)


----------



## James Bang

Demon Ram said:


> 1st of all I would like to apologize for getting everyone excited.........I completely am trully sorry....I was caught off guard the owners and my boss got wind that Spiny Lobster season was going to start 1 week early.....we had to get a leg up on the market and take advantage of this information......Spiny Season has begun.....and I just grabbed my gear on got on the boat........So I would like to offer an apology to all of you and to James Bang.......for the inconvenience that I have caused., I will gladly pay for missing out on this event......
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Alex (Demon Ram)


No problems buddy, we were just pulling your leg. I think if you came through, we would've had TONS of food left over. The guys were being pansies and didn't want to chow down 

Hope to see you when we gather up another meet.


----------



## michaelsil1

Demon Ram said:


> 1st of all I would like to apologize for getting everyone excited.........I completely am trully sorry....I was caught off guard the owners and my boss got wind that Spiny Lobster season was going to start 1 week early.....we had to get a leg up on the market and take advantage of this information......Spiny Season has begun.....and I just grabbed my gear on got on the boat........So I would like to offer an apology to all of you and to James Bang.......for the inconvenience that I have caused., I will gladly pay for missing out on this event......
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Alex (Demon Ram)


I don't think anyone was mad; we just needed to give you a little bit of a hard time.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> The guys were being pansies and didn't want to chow down


Some of us would listen to a car then eat then listen to another car and eat again, it went on and on. There was always hot food when we returned.


----------



## fredridge

dude, there was perfect amount of food..... I just cooked up the last of the carne I took home a couple days ago...... it was great and we just need a few more people to eat, but I think everyone ate alot.


----------



## James Bang

where's Mr. Carlos w/ some pics?


----------



## kevin k.

fredridge said:


> we just need a few more people to eat


Hey, now!


----------



## fredridge

The Soilant Green was excellent...Muahhahha




kevin k. said:


> Hey, now!


----------



## sr20det510

James Bang said:


> where's Mr. Carlos w/ some pics?


I was too busy eating and ended taking less than five pictures 

No pics of any systems!


----------



## kevin k.

fredridge said:


> The Soilant Green was excellent...Muahhahha


"Soylent Green is PEOPLE!!"


----------



## michaelsil1

sr20det510 said:


> I was too busy eating and ended taking less than five pictures
> 
> No pics of any systems!


That's okay you can't hear a picture. 

You could post a picture of our sexy cook.


----------



## sr20det510

Here are the pics


----------



## sr20det510

michaelsil1 said:


> That's okay you can't hear a picture.
> 
> You could post a picture of our sexy cook.


No pic of the cook, but a pic of your sexy style of eating steak!

Eye Contact FTMFW!!


----------



## dual700

sr20det510 said:


> Here are the pics


What the hell? Taking your own car's pic? ROFLMAO!


----------



## sr20det510

It was the test shot

Now I know my camera works!


----------



## NismoV35

sr20det510 said:


> It was the test shot
> 
> Now I know my camera works!


Hey Carlos, This is David What can you get the Kenwood excelon 8120 for?


----------



## NismoV35

Demon Ram said:


> 1st of all I would like to apologize for getting everyone excited.........I completely am trully sorry....I was caught off guard the owners and my boss got wind that Spiny Lobster season was going to start 1 week early.....we had to get a leg up on the market and take advantage of this information......Spiny Season has begun.....and I just grabbed my gear on got on the boat........So I would like to offer an apology to all of you and to James Bang.......for the inconvenience that I have caused., I will gladly pay for missing out on this event......
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Alex (Demon Ram)


Just remember to bring some lobsters to the next BBQ


----------

